#ubuntu-news 2009-03-30
<newz2000> joey, boredandblogging: I'd like to extend the initial deadline for theme ideas to Monday. Do you guys have an issue with this?
<boredandblogging> newz2000: nope fine with me
#ubuntu-news 2009-03-31
<sayakb> johnc4510: 'ellow
#ubuntu-news 2009-04-01
<popey> worth having a few of the better april fools jokes in this weeks UWN?
<popey> http://tuxradar.com/content/ubuntu-rewrite-linux-kernel-using-mono being a fairly good one :)
<popey> only ubuntu related of course
<cody-somerville> I think so
<cody-somerville> but clearly identified as being april fool jokes ;]
<popey> indeed
<newz2000> Hi, the original deadline for mockups for the fridge theme was due tomorrow but I've extended it to Monday.
<newz2000> it would probably be useful if some people from the news team gave some feedback telling what was liked and not-liked about the existing solutions
<boredandblogging> newz2000: think an email to -news asking for feedback might be more effective
<newz2000> ok
<Tumie> youtube: http://www.youtube.com/t/new_viewing_experience
<popey> http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/2009/04/01/s02e01-the-return/ for the UWN :)
#ubuntu-news 2009-04-03
<newz2000> Hi, I'm a little discouraged that there's been no feedback about the proposed fridge themes...
<newz2000> maybe you've looked at them and like none, if you're holding back on feedback because you don't want to hurt anyones feelings, please just email me directly
<newz2000> otherwise, it would be great to hear some comments... what you like about various things, if a great departure from the ubuntu website would be good or if you prefer the ones that share the rounded box on brown background
<newz2000> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/FridgeTheme - put your comments on that page directly or email the news team list or email me, matthew.nuzum@canonical.com
<Tumie> i've jaunty now :)
<joey> newz2000, I'll have a look now
<newz2000> thanks
<joey> newz2000, I'll make the decision if nobody else weighs in :-D
<newz2000> today just guide, monday we'll decide
 * newz2000 is a poet today
<joey> oh wow
<joey> so many new ones!
<boredandblogging> newz2000: I replied a few minutes ago
<tyche> Personally, I like Sand & Mercury's Entry
<newz2000> Make sure to say what it is you like or dislike since the goal here is to get people active for the last couple days
<newz2000> I personally think we can do better than what we've seen yet
<boredandblogging> yup
<tyche> But partly that's just to piss off boredandblogging, who I know likes tripmxkay's Blue Ground Mockup.  Hee hee
<boredandblogging> heh
<boredandblogging> i'll try to be more detailed
<tyche> Seriously, tripmxkay's Blue Ground Mockup isn't bad.
<tyche> But I just CAN'T let boredandblogging get away with beating me to it.
<boredandblogging> i liked trip and sand
<boredandblogging> heh
<tyche> Yea, it was a real toss-up between the two.
<tyche> Whichever, they would both need some work to allow for login of administrators, etc.
<joey> newz2000, (et al)  - emailed my opinions
<tyche> And, to be a bit contrary, I don't like the way the UWN was set in there.  But that can be worked on, too, in tripmxkay's Blue Ground Mockup
<tyche> Too difficult to read.
<joey> I have a preference for a new site layout
<tyche> The Developers conference madrid was well done, though.
<joey> not just a re-color of the existing layout
<joey> but that's just my own opinion
<joey> The Fridge has looked the same since it was started
<newz2000> boredandblogging: you picked one that was in the normal ubuntu layout and one that was different, do you have an opinion on if it stays rounded or breaks out?
<newz2000> tyche: you too
<tyche> newz2000: What do you mean by "breaks out"
<newz2000> does not have the rounded box on the coloured background
<tyche> joey: Well, if you want REALLY different, see http://www.azloco.com/
 * joey hands tyche the sledgehammer 
<tyche> AH!!!  A maul.  Is it named "Darth"?
<joey> :-)
<newz2000> Also, question #2 - do you like seeing a full-post on the homepage or would you prefer a post teaser?
<tyche> As to breakout - I like the rounded corners.  It separates things better.
<tyche> As to full-post or teaser, I suppose my UWN work is showing,  but I'd prefer teaser.
<joey> I like rounded corners too.  Even on the 2nd one I suggested, if those boxes were rounded it would look nicer
<joey> tyche, as in http://en.wikinews.org/wiki/Main_Page  ?
<newz2000> by rounded corners I mean the whole page in a rounded box like ubuntu.com is
<tyche> newz2000: Yep.  That, too.
<tyche> joey: YES!
<joey> newz2000, I can live with rounder or breakout.  Rounded is a bit more interesting as long as it scales well
<tyche> (Please understand that these are just my personal opinions, and in no way are reflective of the opiinions of a REAL person)
<joey> tyche, how about a LARGE teaser....
<joey> tyche, one where it's more than a blurb but shorter than the whole story?
 * joey goes off to find an example
<tyche> joey: For examples without pictures, see UWN 135.  I'm not against pictures, we just don't use them on the UWN.
<joey> tyche, yah.  I'm thinking a good summary vs a headline
<tyche> It does mean having someone who can go in and see what the information is, and encapsulate it into a briefer form.
<tyche> Yep
<joey> we don't have a high enough volume to mandate a headline so...why not make use of that
<tyche> That's what we try to do with the UWN
<tyche> First, using teasers leaves more space on the front page for more entries.
<tyche> Second, they don't end up scrolling off before people can read them.
<newz2000> So do I understand correctly that you guys are preferring a look that has teasers instead of full stories on the homepage?
<tyche> newz2000: That's MY opinion.
<joey> tyche, how about this format? http://www.faz.net/s/homepage.html
<newz2000> I'd call that a teaser
<joey> k
<tyche> Format for teasers, though I can't really read German, is good.  Format for the page doesn't meet the needs of the Fridge, I don't think.
<joey> so I don't have a strong preference but I'd lean towards a dedicated column for articles and those articles had a 1 paragraph teaser in them
<joey> s/in/for
<tyche> Yep.  That sounds about right.
<newz2000> and needs to accommodate sometimes having an image and sometimes not
<joey> correct
<joey> so, tyche and I seem to agree :-D
<tyche> Oh, definitely.  But from my point of view, the addition of images is an "extra", rather than a default that has to be canceled out.
<joey> agree there too
<joey> maybe on 1/3 of the stories will have pics
<tyche> joey: Of course (SCHLUUUUUURP).
<tyche> Hee hee
<tyche> You think it would be that high?
<joey> previously no, but lately, I think
<boredandblogging> pics aren't that hard, plenty of CC out there
<tyche> Maybe.  I haven't seen that, myself.
<newz2000> I might suggest using compfight to grab cc images
<boredandblogging> yup
<boredandblogging> hope my replies to the thread don't seem harsh
<newz2000> so everyone likes sand and mercury, what about it would you like to see continued?
<joey> newz2000, s/everyone/everyone but Joey who thinks it is pretty but too close to the Fridge theme/
<joey> (not to be construed as a veto)
<newz2000> well, everyone thought it worthy enough to mention. :-)
<boredandblogging> i like the fact that it actually highlights a story, know I sound like a broken record about it
<joey> yeah because it has pictures
<joey> take away the pictures and it falls aparet
<joey> apart
<newz2000> boredandblogging: that black box at the top?
<boredandblogging> newz2000: yes
 * joey pulls them up again
<newz2000> how often does the ubuntu community (fridge,uwn,etc) create original content that could be featured like this?
<boredandblogging> we can choose to use it for the latest post or something specific if need be
<joey> If we could combine some of the colour elements and highlighting from Sand with the format of In Progress, I'd find that quite pleasant to use
<joey> the In progress mockup doesn't rely on pics
<joey> which as tyche pointed out, we have little of
<joey> if we always had pics, in progress falls apart
<newz2000> I agree that's key
<joey> in progress looks rather bland though due to lack of styling
<joey> if we gave it a facelift it would be more appealing I think
<joey> newz2000, could we ask those guys two things?
<tyche> joey: you mean the Fridge in progress by MadsRH?
<joey> newz2000, 1) do a 2nd mockup of Sand w/o most of the pictures
<joey> tyche, yes sir
<joey> newz2000, 2) see if we could get a little more "effect styling" to In progress?
<joey> I don't know if they would be willing to do that
<newz2000> I'll bet they would
<joey> especially since we may not use their items
<tyche> OK, That's not bad, but I see the problem of putting pictures in it.  It would overblow the "style" of the page.
<joey> I'd like to see the sans-picture Sand mockup to prove to myself if it will fail with no pictures
<joey> tyche, yeah so we'd only have the VIDEO picture and then a picture, maybe, with each teaser on the left column
<joey> tyche, so, 2 stories max plus video
<joey> that sound right?
<newz2000> ok, will you guys be around for 20min or so? I think I might write this up and then pastebin it so you can check it out before I send it
<joey> I will be
<boredandblogging> should be
<newz2000> ok, let me see if what I can pull together
<tyche> Well, the  teaser for the UWN takes up a lot of space, at least the way johnc4510's been doing it, so far. I think there'd normally be room for 2 picture teasers or picture and non picture teasers.
<tyche> Also, we don't always have Videos that would be advertised.
<joey> I kinda feel like Sands and In Progress are on a see-saw.  One has too much, the other too little :-)
<tyche> (And yes, I noticed WHICH one that person used.  Hee hee)
<joey> right but that was part of the requirements that newz sent out to the team.
<tyche> joey: Yes, there I'll agree with you.
<tyche> However, I also like the idea of a plain (or at least graduated) single color background, like a paper was laying on a desk.  It makes it easier to scale for larger screens, without making one feel that something is missing.
<joey> tyche, my fear of Sands is that if you go look at it now, and then remove the pictures, you'll see http://fridge.ubuntu.com/ as it is today :-)
<tyche> What we did with azloco.com was to scale the middle area, so the columns remained the same size.  It works for us, but I don't think it would work for the Fridge.
<joey> tyche, yeah I like that paper on the desk look too
<tyche> joey: Good point.  But could we put a background around Fridge in progress?
<joey> sure!
<tyche> Other minor things, like "Latest headlines" being instead "Selected from the Planet"
<joey> in fact, I hope so!
<joey> oooh that's an interesting idea Craig
<tyche> LOL
<tyche> Well, isn't that where we usually get our headlines from?  The UWN does it by getting links from outside.  But the Fridge is more of an insider resource.
<joey> Planet Poop
<joey> er
<joey> Planet Press
<tyche> from the Planet.
<joey> Fridge doesn't today but it could.  An "Overheard on the Planet".... column would be interesting
<tyche> joey: I hope you realize that what we're suggesting would require a chief editor and at least one or two contributors to keep it flowing.
<joey> so, I've been meaning to speak to you about that.....
 * joey grins.
<tyche> Which means that we'd have an internal organ and an external organ.  I'll let your imagination fill in the blanks.  Hee hee
<newz2000> ok, while I catch up on what you've been discussing, read this and tell me what needs added: http://pastebin.com/d2577478
<joey> tyche, so I had an idea for one of those boxes
<joey> tyche, an automated google news search for the title of Ubuntu with a required word of Linux (to prevent sport stories)
<joey> I have a feed URL but it is a mile long
<joey> http://news.google.com/news?pz=1&ned=us&hl=en&as_scoring=r&as_maxm=4&q=ubuntu+linux&as_qdr=m&as_drrb=q&as_mind=4&as_minm=3&as_maxd=3&output=rss
<newz2000> what would be cool is to feature cc licensed photos that embody the spirit or idea of Ubuntu on a weekly basis
<tyche> joey: BTW, you DO realize that a "joey" is a type of clown, hence I don't take your grin as meaning anything.  So there!  Hee hee
<joey> newz2000, 2 comments:  1) wtf! use paste.ubuntu.com :-)   2) the "in progress" comment might be a little contentious but I like it :-)
<joey> tyche,  =)
<tyche> newz2000: In general, I think you captured our thinking.
<tyche> As to the CCed photos, that might be more difficult, but not impossible.
<newz2000> yeah, a future idea
<joey> newz2000, before you hit enter...
<joey> tyche, boredandblogging -  question
<tyche> joey: I tried something like that when I first started with the UWN, but the danged thing was useless.  It always came in on MONDAY.
<joey> tyche, boredandblogging -  do you want the Fridge to be a) bright, colourful, and busy,  b) clean, colourful, and simple,  or  c) something else?
<boredandblogging> how about a happy medium?
<boredandblogging> :-P
<joey> boredandblogging, sure... give me adjectives
<newz2000> boredandblogging: no, you have to pick
<joey> those creative guys love adjectives :-)
<tyche> The basic structure should be clean, to allow someone to make more of it when necessary or applicable.  But it does need the color outside to differentiate "PAGE" from "BACKGROUND"
<boredandblogging> i do prefer simple
<tyche> simple, to my mind, equals clean.
<tyche> It makes it easier to scan and read
<joey> ok, so I hear  clear/simple as a winner as I agree there too
<tyche> Busy detracts from the messages being delivered.
<joey> boredandblogging, what about outside & background?
<newz2000> I saw cool script that pulsed the background colour gradually through every shade in the rainbow
<boredandblogging> i have no opinion about colors as long as its not grey
<tyche> newz2000: That would be busy.
<boredandblogging> not really
<joey> ok, I agree with tyche  that we should try a mockup of differentiation of page vs background
<newz2000> I was kidding. (well, I have seen it but I'm not really suggesting we use it)
<tyche> I agree with boredandblogging, but would say colors instead of pastell.  Using a graduated background would be fine, too.
<joey> I agree with not grey :-)  You too tyche?
<tyche> Yep
<joey> ok, 3 things we agree on them
<joey> er then
<joey> er right
<tyche> I also think it should be outside the "standard" Ubuntu colors.
<joey> hmm, so explain that a little more tyche
 * newz2000 needs to get clarification on this
<tyche> Some cool color, such as blue or green, not the tan/orange of Ubuntu.  There can be such a thing as too much of a good thing.
<joey> newz2000, we agree so far on a) not grey, b) clear/simple, c) colours not pastels, d) differentiation of page vs background
<joey> for a mockup
<tyche> Leave the Ubuntu colors to the Ubuntu.com pages
<newz2000> ok, so does twitter's homepage do this? (except for the pastel part) http://twitter.com/
<joey> tyche, so I think I'm not with you on this one.
<joey> tyche, I'd rather have more white than colour
<joey> tyche, more google vs over zealous ubuntu brown
<tyche> Hmmm.  Maybe, depending on how the "watermark" was done.
<tyche> joey: I'm talking just about the background.  That's the area that would be scaled into or out of, depending on the size of the individual's screen and resolution.
<joey> tyche, more zoozimps than Sunset (to use a gmail theme example)
<joey> tyche, ah I see
<tyche> For example, I'm running a 1440 X 900 screen.  The colored background simply means "OK, I don't need to look there."
<joey> yeah, same here
<joey> same screen size even on my work computer
<joey> I'd rather the background be subdued
<tyche> But on a 1024 X 768 screen, that area would be reduced, but the main page would appear to be the same as the 1440 X 900
<joey> I find with very bright backgrounds (newz - like the canonical wiki) that my eyes cross and start bleeding
<tyche> Yep, subdued is possible (just add more black, and cut the value of the color)
<joey> tyche, you don't like the brownish slate currently on ubuntu.com ?
<tyche> I think it's fine for ubuntu.com.  I think the Fridge should be different from it, though.
<tyche> I'd even go with a brushed steel look
<joey> hmm we may not agree on that one. I'm more an apple style guy vs a microsoft style guy
<tyche> brushed steel does not equal grey.  Brushed steel is actually (graphically) a combination of thin white and black lines, vertically.
<newz2000> joey: ok, so not grey, coloured. But not pastel and don't make your eyes bleed.
<tyche> Another color is raw sienna, done as a graduated top to bottom
<joey> newz2000, do we have a new background planed for jaunty?
<newz2000> for the desktop or the web-page?
<newz2000> desktop: yes, two, website: no
<joey> newz2000, web
<newz2000> no change. There'll be a homepage banner again.
<joey> you know tyche and boredandblogging, I actually find the newer moz header quite nice. What do you think?  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/9584
 * newz2000 pretends joey didn't just say that
 * joey laughs.
<joey> How about a Nokia beta blue tyche?  http://betalabs.nokia.com/
 * tyche joins newz2000 in ignoring joey's comment.
<joey> newz2000, do you think we could change the web background?
<joey> newz2000, or would it meet with resistance?
<newz2000> you mean change the fridge theme's background periodically?
<tyche> joey: The nokia one is interesting, and an example of what I meant by graduated.
<joey> newz2000, no... just something different from the current Ubuntu one. I'm wondering if someone in Marketing or Mark would get upset
<newz2000> for the fridge or for ubuntu.com?
<tyche> (Yea, I know.  I'm back to sucking up to the boss)
<joey> tyche, you know, I really like the ovi look.  e.g.  https://mail.ovi.com/playr/login
<joey> newz2000, fridge
<newz2000> no one will mind
<tyche> Ovi = too much white on white.
 * joey nods at both of you. :-)
<tyche> Too much like Mondrian
<joey> so newz2000, how about with that email and the adjectives above... you include a prompting for a different low-key background
<tyche> joey: See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Mondrian_Comp10.jpg
<newz2000> low-key?
<newz2000> oh, I thought you were saying the opposite
<joey> newz2000, by low-key I mean somewhere between bright orange bleeding eyes and mud shale ubuntu.com
 * joey grins.
<newz2000> ok
<newz2000> is a texture / image / gradient good or bad?
 * joey looks at tyche and boredandblogging 
<joey> um. Dunno for me. I'm open for mockups
<tyche> A background should be exactly that:  Something that falls into the background and doesn't detract from the main interest - in this case, the Fridge
<newz2000> ok
 * joey admits to be partial to Novel/Suse green
<tyche> newz2000: Texture, done right, is good.  Gradient is good.  Image is POSSIBLY bad
<joey> yeah, depends on the image4
<newz2000> how about this? (NSFW) from ubuntu calendar? http://www.marcus-fischer.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/ubuntu-calendar-march1.jpg
<newz2000> oh, right, it has the ubuntu brown so it won't work
<joey> right but his website might work  http://www.marcus-fischer.com/
<joey> look at that background tyche
<tyche> Well, you might also get some flak from Ubuntu-Women
<tyche> That is nicely done
<tyche> The drop-shadow works, too.
<joey> yeah, love the drop shadow
<joey> look at how he's bowed the top here:  http://www.marcus-fischer.com/?page_id=2
<joey> err, well, the whole site I guess
<joey> I didn't notice until just now :-D
<tyche> Yep.  He's got two things going at the same time.  The graduated background, and the highlights and drop shadow from where he places his light source.
<tyche> And he carries that over into the upper band of the "page", by showing where the light source is.
<newz2000> ok, that's it. No more feedback.
<tyche> For a physics student at the University of Hamburg, he shows remarkable ability in graphic design.
<newz2000> I'm going to get this ready and pastebin for one more review.
<newz2000> 2min
<newz2000> (that could be a stock wordpress theme)
<tyche> Then SOMEONE has VERY good taste
<newz2000> I agree, that is remarkably good
<tyche> That sort of thing is plain, but makes a statement at the same time.
<newz2000> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/143732/
<newz2000> I need to add something there about avoiding ubuntu title font and over-styling the text.
<joey> newz2000, just missing one thing
<joey> newz2000, a big thanks to everyone from the Fridge team
<newz2000> good plan
<joey> newz2000, maybe "put together a new plan" could be "put together a new plan or revise an existing one"
<tyche> Looks good, especially with joey's addition.
<newz2000> ok, got it
<newz2000> I'll send and copy the news team
<tyche> joey: RE: " [14:36] <joey> so, I've been meaning to speak to you about that....."  So, what did you want?
<joey> nothing but to harass you :-)
<tyche> Ah.  OK.  NP
<tyche> I stand harassed.   Hee hee
<joey> newz2000, one more thing..
<joey> newz2000, thank you very very much for your help!
<newz2000> my pleasure
<tyche> BTW, as a follow up to my follow up comment to that:  I was once told, "It takes a wise man to play a fool."  This was told to me by the head of Clown Alley for Ringling Brothers, Barnum and Baily Combined Shows, Inc.
<joey> I'm sure boredandblogging and tyche would agree
<tyche> Yep.  Definitely.
<newz2000> sometimes getting other people to do work is more fun than doing it yourself
<tyche> newz2000: Ah, yes.  Delegation of authority by a lazy man.  Hee hee
<newz2000> lazy? Its easier just to do it yourself.
<newz2000> :-)
<tyche> I Heartily approve.  LOL
<joey> tyche, why do I get the feeling you delegated all of your work and you just pretend to be retired now? :-)
<tyche> Nope.  I actually retired.  But before I left, I tried to have everyone up to speed on the idea of sharing ideas and ways of "short-cutting" the work without sacrificing quality.  Some of it actually managed to carry over, after I left.
<joey> ah ha! I see.
<tyche> However, I'll admit to being a lazy man.  I work VERY HARD at being lazy.
<joey> Does anyone know if my email about the sun shipping Ubuntu laptops made it to the news list or did I send it to the wrong place again?
<tyche> It's on the Ubuntu-news-team list.
<tyche> I get it as a digest
<joey> ok good. :-) I'll wait to see if anyone wants to do it before I do
<tyche> newz2000: Your post just hit the mailing list.  Looks good.
<newz2000> cool
<newz2000> I think I'm going to go eat some dinner
<newz2000> catch you later gang
<tyche> Enjoy
#ubuntu-news 2009-04-04
<johnc4510> i see i missed out on all the fun  Hee Hee
<johnc4510> :)
<tyche> johnc4510: Shame on you.  You left it to boredandblogging and I to try to go up against newz2000 and joey.
<tyche> Just remember, if you don't vote you have nothing to complain about.
<johnc4510> i'll vote
<johnc4510> i'll have to check the emails to the list
<johnc4510> tyche: i like some parts of a couple of them
<johnc4510> tyche: do you like the coloring of this site?
<johnc4510> https://register.creative.com/register/welcome.asp
<johnc4510> maybe not quite that dark on the backdrop
<johnc4510> but it's soothing to the eyes i think
<tyche> That's a little dark.  If it were softened up a bit it would be all right.
<johnc4510> yea
<tyche> Texture is not a BAD thing.  But the main function of a background is to remain . . . well . . . in the background.
<johnc4510> right
<johnc4510> lighter on it, but i like the use of it and the lighter blue in the header
<tyche> Yep.  That works.
<tyche> Did you see what was done on http://www.marcus-fischer.com/?page_id=2 ?
<johnc4510> the fridge in progress is good, but it needs a background
<tyche> Yep.  That was the gist of the idea in here, in the "meeting" you missed.
<johnc4510> yeah and i liked that...maybe not the black header
<tyche> The idea, not the color.  I could see that in blue.
<johnc4510> looked impromptu to me lol
<popey> johnc4510: any chance of http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/2009/04/01/s02e01-the-return/ getting a mention in UWN?
<johnc4510> popey: hey. looking
<johnc4510> hang on
<johnc4510> popey: sure np
<johnc4510> and happy birthday
<johnc4510> lol
<popey> :)
<popey> ta
<johnc4510> :) podcast added
<johnc4510> i only knew about your bday because it came up on skype
<johnc4510> lol
<popey> :)
#ubuntu-news 2009-04-05
<johnc4510> morning
<kennymc0> morning
<johnc4510> ION is up now
<joey> aloha pilgrims
<johnc4510> joey: hey bud
<johnc4510> joey: i may not be around tomorrow, so: happy bday!!
<joey> Yikes! You know!
<joey> and thanks!
<johnc4510> skype
<johnc4510> np
<joey> I'm doing something special. Finding out why LP keeps crashing :-)
<johnc4510> i've noticed that
<johnc4510> lol
<johnc4510> i've got to respond to the list about the fridge thing later today too
<johnc4510> :(
<johnc4510> kennymc0: do you know who put in the updates this wk.  they took out the 9.04 header i put in and didn't do those
<johnc4510> :(
<johnc4510> i can't tell from the info page
<joey> so johnc4510 uwn doesn't use gobby any longer?
<johnc4510> no, we have used it in probably the last 80 issues or so
<kennymc0> johnc4510: i dont know who did the updates
<kennymc0> my guess would be lirazsiri
<johnc4510> k
<joey> just use the wiki then john?
<johnc4510> i'm moving up to GCN then
<johnc4510> joey: yeah
<johnc4510> gobby seemed to hang, at least for me
<johnc4510> :(
<joey> johnc4510, you can use my server. It what we used for a while back in 06
<joey> intranet.stan4d.net  same port... and I'll pm you pw
<joey> since the channel is logged
<johnc4510> k, thx. we'll give it a shot
<johnc4510> yep
<joey> autosave is enabled btw :-)
<johnc4510> k
<johnc4510> GCN is done now
<johnc4510> The newest edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue136
#ubuntu-news 2010-04-05
<johnc4510> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #187 is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue187
<joey> johnc4510:  you do good work sir :-)
<johnc4510> thx bud
 * pleia2 cheers for johnc4510 
<johnc4510> :) thx
<pleia2> :)
<joey> btw johnc4510, I just took that post and mailed it to the entire Canonical staff as well. :-)   Along with a little footnote for some aubergine Lucid face-lift loving. :-)
<johnc4510> cool, we love facelifts  ROFL
<johnc4510> gotta run for now....later all
<nhandler> Great work everone on 2000 posts.
<nhandler> akgraner: Regarding your nomination, are you interested in becoming an editor? What type of stuff would you be posting?
<johnc4510> nhandler: she'll be posting mostly the UWN when i'm not in a position to get it done due to family, vacation, etc. she'll also be posting some news articles, if I don't have time to work on the copy....my right hand so to speak....we'd appreciate you +1 for the nomination
<nhandler> johnc4510: I'll send in my +1 as soon as she formally accepts the nomination ;)
<johnc4510> kk thx
<nhandler> johnc4510: 6:00PM MST is 00:00 UTC, correct ?
<nhandler> johnc4510: You also might want to add the meeting to the Fridge
#ubuntu-news 2010-04-07
<cjohnston> johnc4510: did you get my reply to your email?
<pleia2> nhandler: you about? shall I do the ubuntu countdown post?
<pleia2> also, how do we add a Topic for Lucid Lynx?
<pleia2> my story is queued up, if someone wants to review that would be nice :)
<joey> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/countdown
<pleia2> joey: I have a story queued up, can you review so I can publish?
<pleia2> 2011
<joey> pleia2: I'd remove "The countdown is on the homepage but at the bottom in a less conspicuous spot than in the past." but the rest looks great
<pleia2> done
<joey> pub it pleia2!
<pleia2> there we go :)
<nhandler> johnc4510: FYI, that statement was from the original announcement. It was most likely included because they originally did not think it would be on the homepage at all. It is also to help show people the need to publish the banner on their own sites ;)
#ubuntu-news 2010-04-08
<nhandler> UWN Meeting tonight
<akgraner> woot woot ! :-)
#ubuntu-news 2010-04-09
<johnc4510> A bit of UWN team news is up on the Fridge, and should be up shortly on the Planet
 * pleia2 hugs johnc4510 
<pleia2> great work over the years!
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> thx
<johnc4510> amber will do a great job too
<pleia2> yeah :)
<joey> see my 2nd reply johnc4510 ;-)
<joey> johnc4510, akgraner - another idea is that we can open it up for audio submissions from the community.... I get so excited about celebrations :-D
<joey> any hear from craig eddy in a while?
<pleia2> I saw him last probably about 3 weeks ago
<pleia2> joey: how do we get a Lucid topic added to fridge? should I submit a bug?
<joey> pleia2: or you can do it :-) You have authority. I can walk you through it
<pleia2> probably want to add one for MM too while we're at it
<pleia2> that'd be great
<joey> pleia2: it's easier if we do it by phone...that work for you? or just irc
<pleia2> phone is ok, but if my work phone rings I'll need to cut it short
<pleia2> 610-952-7370
<joey> pleia2: you can call me if you'd like? 303 800 6609
<joey> pleia2: I'm happy to ring you though
<pleia2> I'll call :)
<joey> pleia2: found some help to look at it.   Can you do me a favour though? Can you see if you can get to http://fridge.ubuntu.com/admin/content/taxonomy/1 ?
<pleia2> joey: Access denied
<pleia2> You are not authorized to access this page.
<joey> pleia2: ok good to know. that means I have some special access that I don't know about and wasn't planned. Thanks.  Trying to fix that.
<pleia2> thanks!
<joey> it's possible that since my ID existed pre-openID that it was automatically mapped with some extra privs that we never knew the normal fridge team was missing
<joey> pleia2: who was the other person you mentioned? nhandler ?
<pleia2> yep
<joey> super
<joey> pleia2: try now
<pleia2> nope :(
<joey> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/admin/content/taxonomy/1   ?
<joey> pleia2: log out and back in
<joey> your perms are sticky for the session
<pleia2> nope, that didn't help
<joey> hmm
<joey> pleia2: well..... it turns out I'm hardcoded in the backed as an Admin which overrides the openid auth of Super Editor
<joey> pleia2: seems like it's a problem with how to allow taxonomy changes to Super Editors vs Administrators
 * pleia2 nods
<joey> pleia2: try again please. logout and back in
<pleia2> success \o/
<joey> pleia2: ok,... so, admin menu, then category management
<joey> pleia2: sorry, content management, then categories
 * pleia2 browsing now
<joey> pleia2: then "list terms" on the TOPIC item
<joey> that get's you to the url I pasted in
<pleia2> cool
<joey> at the very top "add item"
<joey> "add term"
<joey> I can't read today
<joey> parent is "releases"
<pleia2> add it under Parent Releases
<pleia2> any description or anything?
<joey> right and don't forget the leading hyphen
<joey> - Lucid Lynx
<joey> - Monsterous Mayhem
<joey> etc
<joey> Desc & syn left blank
<joey> weight 0
<pleia2> if I go into Edit for one of the other releases it doesn't have a hyphen, looks like those are added by drupal in the interface
<pleia2> yep, no need for the manually added hyphen
<pleia2> ok, Lucid Lynx and Maverick Meerkat added :)
<pleia2> thanks joey
<joey> super duper
<joey> heh, craig just emailed me. How coincidental
 * joey doesn't like bad news.
<nhandler> joey: Did you need me?
<nhandler> Any news on whether we will get that new fridge theme for the release?
<joey> nhandler: re: need you, nope, see email about privs.  re: theme - not looking promising but I hear someone is making a 10.04 LTS Drupal theme that we could use. I haven't found a contact person yet
<nhandler> joey: Let me look into getting you a name for that 10.04 drupal theme
<joey> nhandler: I sent off a request to the design team so I hope to hear on Monday
<nhandler> ok
<joey> but you can try too.....
<joey> not sure they know but I'm hoping they do
#ubuntu-news 2010-04-11
<johnc4510> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue188
#ubuntu-news 2011-04-05
<jono> hey all
<jono> could someone re-post http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/04/05/shipit-discontinued-long-live-loco-teams/ to ubuntu-news?
<akgraner> jono..got it
<jono> akgraner, thanks :-)
<akgraner> jono it's posted - http://ubuntu-news.org/2011/04/05/shipit-discontinued-long-live-loco-teams/
<jono> thanks akgraner
<akgraner> Hey all...I'll be working on a Blueprint for UDS looking at goals for the -O cycle...I'll email the link to the team and drop it in here so folks can add to it....
#ubuntu-news 2011-04-07
<nhandler> Looks like we have a meeting scheduled for tonight. Did we set the time based on UTC? If so, I should update the calendar and I should be able to make it (if I've done my conversions correct)
#ubuntu-news 2011-04-08
<nhandler> pleia2, akgraner So are we meeting today? Is there anything to talk about?
<pleia2> oh look, meeting time
<akgraner> we can
<nhandler> I don't really have anything new since last time
<akgraner> but I don't really have anything new atm...:-/
<pleia2> I'm going to be out of town these next two weekends
<pleia2> (and all next week)
<pleia2> I know we were shooting for getting UWN on track again this month, but that's tricky for me
 * akgraner notes that...
<nhandler> After the second week in may, I'm pretty much done with classes for the year and will have a LOT more time
<akgraner> yeah - I forgot about crunch time with the book
<akgraner> same here after UDS free time is back
<nhandler> So we will be able to start fresh for the onerick cycle
<akgraner> I believe so
<akgraner> :-) yay!
<nhandler> akgraner: Any response from the sysadmins re: the fridge?
 * pleia2 back to work :\
<pleia2> (so busy this week!)
<nhandler> :)
<akgraner> nhandler, crap  - I need to look...
<akgraner> those emails don't go to my work account...and that's all I've been looking at...grrrr
<highvoltage> Howdy.
<akgraner> hey highvoltage
<highvoltage> akgraner: hey there, what's happening with UWN?
<akgraner> staging for a kickoff next month
<highvoltage> why hasn't it been happening in the meantime?
<akgraner> b/c no one was able to put in the hours required
<akgraner> I was busy with getting my house in order and now I am moved back in so yay!
<highvoltage> ah ok
<akgraner> we put out several calls for people to help...
<highvoltage> (yay!)
<highvoltage> ah I somehow missed those calls for help
<akgraner> guess so :-/
<highvoltage> and here I thought I read everything on the fridge, planet ubuntu, and the important mailing lists :)
<akgraner> they were posted in all those places
<highvoltage> akgraner: are you going to UDS again?
<highvoltage> (I mean, next UDS)
<akgraner> yep
<akgraner> highvoltage, you going?
<nhandler> highvoltage: We also have monthly meetings
<nhandler> I was just thinking. What if we put together a "What is happening Today" type of article. It could include the day's events, and links+titles+authors (no summaries to save time) to the previous day's Planet Ubuntu posts. The idea behind this would be it would be fairly light-weight and could be automated
 * nhandler added the countdown story and banner to the fridge
<pleia2> thanks nhandler :)
<pleia2> and I don't know about that, it sounds like a lot of work :\
<nhandler> pleia2: It would be automated. A bit of initial work, but nothing after that
<pleia2> I kinda question it's usefulness too
<pleia2> who would read it? why don't they just read rss feeds of planet and ubuntu-news (which is on planet)
<nhandler> pleia2: It is sort of like that digest feature for the ML. It provides a quick way to see if anything important is going on
<nhandler> Sort of like the daily newspaper
 * pleia2 nods
<nhandler> Especially if we are only publishing UWN every 2 weeks (if we get going), this would fill the gaps
#ubuntu-news 2011-04-09
<akgraner> I personally don't look at digests..and even less at Automated news feeds..but if you think there is a need...
<highvoltage> nhandler: daily summaries sound awesome
<highvoltage> (but yeah fully automated stuff sounds a bit boring)
#ubuntu-news 2012-04-02
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: should I remove the Work in Progress tag from the spanish version?
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: not until tomorrow, I still need to add the "In this Issue" section
 * pleia2 out for the evening
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, good night!
<dholbach> good morning
<SilverLion> morning
<pleia2> I'm going to publish in about 4 hours
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha akgraner and the rest
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: publishing now
<MrChrisDruif> JoseeAntonioR; that LoCo member will make that survey for ya
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue259
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; I see that you've published ^_^
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: Ok, translating right now. Just arrived home
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks!
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, hey - do you have a second for a pm?
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: Yes :)
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: yep, just finished updating the wiki and fridge
<pleia2> now we get to start all over! ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Yup ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> I couldn't find a link for Edubuntu's meeting, they should've had a meeting last week
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, Spanish edition ready for people to read :)
<pleia2> \o/
<JoseeAntonioR> I think that we should keep on doing this
<pleia2> yeah :)
<JoseeAntonioR> by the way, should I put a hidden counter to check how many people read it, and have stats?
<pleia2> if you want, I don't tend to be a fan of them in general
 * pleia2 back to work
<JoseeAntonioR> Ok :)
<StaffRingedSeal> might want to add the freenode announcement to the next issue
<pleia2> StaffRingedSeal: yeah, we can put it under "Other Articles of Interest"
<pleia2> and it should be back up by then ;)
<StaffRingedSeal> indeed
<StaffRingedSeal> arp arp.
<Unit193> arp -a
#ubuntu-news 2012-04-03
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> bkerensa, happy birthday! :)
<JoseAntonioR> Sorry, some links on the main page for the UWN in Spanish directed to the old edition. Just changed.
 * SilverLion waves
<SilverLion> akgraner, ping?
<akgraner> SilverLion, pong
<SilverLion> akgraner: may I ask about the results regarding our friend Josee?
<akgraner> Yep - Being taken care of :-)  no need to worry - everyone should hear something soon
<akgraner> as in this week
<SilverLion> wonderwoman akgraner saved the world again - the new headline of FCM
<SilverLion> btw... I know my next project ... just found it :D :D :D :D :D
<akgraner> I spoke to him yesterday, so I found out where the confusion was, so it's being addressed :-)
<akgraner> nah - no saving the world here :-)
<akgraner> I am just the messenger :-)
<SilverLion> akgraner: as am I
<akgraner> SilverLion, oh?  What is it?
<akgraner> I only have like 5 minutes then I have to jump on  a call - Tuesday is my meeting days
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha messengers ^_^
<SilverLion> well i dont know if you remembered our FAcebook Conversation ;) and if i add that the Full Circle has a "Ubuntu Women" Section you might wanna take a guess ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Oh gosh, not another interview about akgraner ? O_O ;-) (I never read the previous one, where can I find it? SilverLion ^)
<akgraner> MrChrisDruif, :-P
<SilverLion> MrChrisDruif: there hasnt been one i did ^^
<akgraner> you'll are funny
<MrChrisDruif> SilverLion; don't you know that Amber doesn't like to be interviewed? ^_^
<SilverLion> MrChrisDruif: she wants me interviewed too ;)
<akgraner> I love to hear everyone's stories :-)
<SilverLion> so there will be a interview in an interview ;)
<akgraner> and I have on air - now so know one is safe..muahahahaha
<MrChrisDruif> The what? O_O
<akgraner> Hangouts on Air
<MrChrisDruif> I meant SilverLion's statement
<MrChrisDruif> akgraner; I don't know if you are a music lover, but I find this song pretty good: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rR94NDIfGmA
<SilverLion> MrChrisDruif: akgraner will not know THAT she will be interviewed ;)
<akgraner> :-) you all are funny gotta jump on a call - brb
<MrChrisDruif> Oh, so y'all know: I've got an job interview tomorrow for Ruby on Rails developer
<SilverLion> MrChrisDruif: fingers crossed
<MrChrisDruif> Yup, indeed
<JoseeAntonioR> Happy birthday, bkerensa! I hope you have/you've had a great day!
<MrChrisDruif> It's bkerensa's birthday? Happy birthday buddy!
<JoseeAntonioR> Yep, it is! (Just read the log :P)
<SilverLion> JoseeAntonioR: ping
<JoseeAntonioR> SilverLion: Pong!
<SilverLion> JoseeAntonioR: i got the message, you were looking for me today?
<JoseeAntonioR> Forgot what I was going to ask for, I woke up early for that
<JoseeAntonioR> If I remember I'll get back to you
<SilverLion> JoseeAntonioR: i'll be online all morning from 10AM my time (GTM +2)
<JoseeAntonioR> Great, thanks.
 * MrChrisDruif only has personal log
<bkerensa> Thanks
#ubuntu-news 2012-04-04
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: hey! I'd like to know, what are fridge editors jobs, or what should they do?
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: we keep an eye out for important announcements in the community (see fridge.ubuntu.com) and then format them and post them on fridge
<JoseeAntonioR> Can I be part of the team? I'd like to help with it.
<pleia2> sure, the first step is getting you an account on fridge, what's your launchpad id and an email address we should use (preferably not @ubuntu.com)
<JoseeAntonioR> https://launchpad.net/~joseeantonior = joseeantonior
<JoseeAntonioR> and for the email address, use jareyrecoleta@hotmail.com
<pleia2> gah, I am doing too many things at once
<JoseeAntonioR> don't worry, we can do this later
<JoseeAntonioR> finish what you're doing first :)
<pleia2> ok, you should receive an email
<pleia2> once you log in, go to "Users" and select "Your OpenIDs"
<pleia2> then add: https://launchpad.net/~joseeantonior
<pleia2> you'll want to use that to log in from now on (rather than the username/password)
<JoseeAntonioR> great, I'll wait for the email to arrive
<JoseeAntonioR> then, I'll do everything
<pleia2> ok, might want to check your spam folder too in case it landed there, shouldn't take long to receive it
<JoseeAntonioR> ok :)
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm, haven't got the email, and nothing in the spam folder
<pleia2> :\
<pleia2> I can reset the password and email directly myself
<pleia2> sent
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, great! thanks!
<pleia2> so, next time we have some news to get out, if you're in channel I'll see if you're available and you can give a try to formatting it, I (or akgraner) will review it and publish
<JoseeAntonioR> perfect, just check my away message, because I'm using ZNC at the moment
<pleia2> usually we need to get news out immediately, so you'll have to be around
<pleia2> are you subscribed to the ubuntu-news-team list?
<pleia2> people send stuff there and ask us to post it too, we'll talk about it here and then post it if we feel it's appropriate
<pleia2> a recent example: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2012-March/001522.html
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll check, don't remember exactly
<JoseeAntonioR> wasn't suscribed, I'll suscribe inmediately
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/EditorGuidelines is worth a read
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, now I'm suscribed, reading the wiki
<JoseeAntonioR> great, will take everything in consideration
<Unit193> I normally grab her in some other unrelated channel, but I also don't normally have anything.
<JoseeAntonioR> well, I'll try to be as updated as possible, and not to miss news
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: it really boils down to who is lurking when news comes in :)
<JoseeAntonioR> If something pops-up, just ping me, and I'll be happy to help
<JoseeAntonioR> I have to go to bed, 11pm over here
<pleia2> good night :)
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> dholbach: Hello I am hoping to have a interview back from cjwatson for this issue
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> bkerensa, I thought you'd take a break after your birthday and everything? :)
<bkerensa> dholbach: my work apparently neverends
<bkerensa> :D
<dholbach> :-)
<bkerensa> dholbach: I just wanted to get that interview in.... can you ping cjwatson by morning and ask him if to e-mail the answers to you?
 * bkerensa is going to go sleep soon I have a electrician coming to re-do all of my electric receptacles tomorrow
<dholbach> bkerensa, can you maybe send a quick email to him and CC me? that might be easiest
<SilverLion> morning folks
<SilverLion> morning Myrtti
<SilverLion> ok now i am really frustrated :(
<SilverLion> just saying
<akgraner> SilverLion, why?
<SilverLion> akgraner, i am trying to migrate fully to linux but a software i really need to work doesnt work in Linux Mint :(
<akgraner> :-( sorry to hear that
<akgraner> bummer
<MrChrisDruif> SilverLion; which software is that?
<SilverLion> MrChrisDruif, SIGIL
<MrChrisDruif> SilverLion; http://alternativeto.net/software/sigil/?profile=linux&platform=linux ?
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; did/does Xubuntu have a meeting this week?
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: no
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, just checking ^_^
#ubuntu-news 2012-04-05
<dholbach> good morning
<Myrtti> moin
<Unit193> Howdy.
<pleia2> welcome passstab!
<pleia2> so, each week we release an issue of Ubuntu Weekly News: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter
<pleia2> we always need summary writers on Saturday and Sunday, and editors on Sunday and Monday to review the newsletter
<pleia2> some folks also open the google doc during the week to write summaries while we're still collecting links: http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<JoseeAntonioR> welcome to the team, passstab :)
<pleia2> passstab: if you're interested in being emailed each weekend for summaries or editing, please let me know
<pleia2> or you can just hang out here, we announce needs here too :)
<passstab> so i'm adding anything ubuntu related to that document?
<pleia2> you want to help with collecting articles?
<pleia2> if so, yes, we collect ubuntu-related articles from around the internet published in the time frame specified for that week (this one is April 2-8) and add them to that document, on Friday night/Saturday morning an editor goes through and makes sure they are in the right categories and reviews the articles for usefulness, might remove some if there are too many
<pleia2> they should be news related (not how-to documents or the like)
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Join has details of all the UWN jobs :)
<passstab> cool
<passstab> that does look like the role for me
<JoseeAntonioR> passstab: we're still collecting links for the next edition, if you have anything to add go for it
<pleia2> ok, since ~ubuntu-news isn't tied to any code or access, I've opened the team up
<pleia2> I added join info to ~uwn (that one does have code attached, it can't be open and we do need to review who joins)
<pleia2> and ~ubuntu-fridge is staying the way it is :) moderated and instructions for successful joining are already on the page
<SilverLion> someone from the news team available?
<bkerensa> SilverLion: Hello
<bkerensa> :D
<SilverLion> bkerensa, great to have you ;)
<SilverLion> PM incoming
<bkerensa> k
<SilverLion> <phillw> I'm hoping someone on the news team can make a decent write up for that :)
<SilverLion> the second part depends from the first one i pmed you ;)
<pleia2> ?
<SilverLion> evening pleia2 ;)
<pleia2> hello
<bkerensa> pleia2: Lubuntu folks would like us to write up a blurb about when their QA team was founded sometime around release date if possible
<pleia2> if the post it to the lubuntu blog it'll be picked up in UWN
<pleia2> bkerensa: is this for dev team news?
<bkerensa> pleia2: I think just general
<bkerensa> they wanted it on the fridge
<pleia2> ok, once they have the post on the lubuntu blog we can cross-post to fridge
<pleia2> we'll have to review it to make sure it's of interest to the whole community, but I don't think that'll be a problem
<pleia2> (QA isn't just about one team, afterall :))
<bkerensa> pleia2: yeah thats what I suggested to SilverLion
<pleia2> SilverLion: you're welcome to talk in here rather than PM, we're all friends and then we don't need to repeat discussions
<pleia2> input from the whole team is good!
<SilverLion> pleia2, will do next time ;)
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks - your responses are awesome
<SilverLion> morning akgraner
<akgraner> SilverLion, morning
<akgraner> pleia2, so what happened to the script when I ran it?
<akgraner> Could you figure out what broke it?
<pleia2> your computers is broken :)
<akgraner> hehe
<pleia2> I have no idea
<akgraner> well I have a new one now
<akgraner> I got a Sandy Bridge HEDT now :-)
<akgraner> I better not break this one
<akgraner> pleia2, want me to pull stats and updates on Sunday?
<pleia2> akgraner: ah yes, that would be very helpful :)
<akgraner> ok put me down for that then
<pleia2> we got lucky this week, there were no April security or updates when I pulled them last week, so no need to check them against the last issue
<akgraner> Pete is traveling soooo I'll have time :-(
<pleia2> aww
<akgraner> and my kids now have their own social schedules that don't include moms
<pleia2> have we talked to the translations folks about our translation stats lately? they mean nothing to me and it seems odd that we're including 2 translation strings for AU and not for some other languages
<akgraner> Damn teenagers :-)
<pleia2> lol
<akgraner> pleia2, not lately - I asked dpm in Brussels to see what we could do better there
<pleia2> ok, I'll have a look at the script this weekend to see what it's actually doing and maybe give him another nudge
<akgraner> I know it doesn't really mean a lot to many people - but not being one who translates anything (sadly) I am not sure how to do that better
<pleia2> yeah
<bkerensa> akgraner: that chip is named after a place in Oregon
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> Sandy Bridge/ Sandy River = Sandy, Oregon
<akgraner> but I've know we needed to do something different for a while - I just didn't know what would be helpful - so if you can nudge him next week - as we go head into the 12.04 release maybe by the week of the 26th we can figure out a new system
<akgraner> bkerensa,  yep
<pleia2> sounds good
<pleia2> thanks :)
<bkerensa> they name a good portion of their chips these days after things related to Oregon... I have a relative who makes the wafers at Intel's R&D
<akgraner> :-)
<bkerensa> or DX1 as its known
<bkerensa> :D
<SilverLion> akgraner, thx very much for your work with our friend ;)
<akgraner> thanks - I was just the messenger - but glad to help
<JoseeAntonioR> SilverLion, akgraner: Thanks to you two :)
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, I think this would be a great story - the perspective of UDS from your point of view and what your dad thinks.  Will you talk it over with him?
<akgraner> I'd be happy to get you questions in advance
<JoseeAntonioR> well, I always speak with him about it, he's pretty up to date
<JoseeAntonioR> and by that you mean an interview?
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, yep
#ubuntu-news 2012-04-06
<akgraner> we could do a written one
<JoseeAntonioR> well, I'll be happy to do it, but about my dad I don't know, he may be a little bit shy about it
<JoseeAntonioR> as you want to, it's no problem for me :)
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, how about this - I'll send you both questions and he can decide if he wants to answer them
<akgraner> well I'll send you both sets of questions and you all can discuss it
<akgraner> as you won't be able to answer some of the questions until like Thursday at UDS
<JoseeAntonioR> that's great - you've got a yes from me :)
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll tell him about his part once he's back
<bkerensa> akgraner: Friday of UDS is a party right?
<bkerensa> I ask because Mozilla wants me to also go to a party on Friday in Mountain View
<bkerensa> :P
<akgraner> bkerensa, usually...
<bkerensa> I didnt know because there is no UDS schedule up
<pleia2> yeah, it's when we all give hugs and drink before our airplanes!
 * benonsoftware envies everyone going there :P
<bkerensa> :D
<akgraner> bkerensa, just check the uds site - usually everythign gets listed there and on the name badges :-)
<pleia2> sometimes sleep before our airplanes, unless we book a 7AM flight (who did that? this girl!)
<pleia2> I think I was still a little drunk when I boarded, ah brussels :)
<akgraner> pleia2, yep I've had a few of those - sleep on the plane
<akgraner> pleia2, I think everyone was
<pleia2> no, that was dallas
<bkerensa> pleia2: I guess I stay from 6th - 12th idk thats what the travel agency booked
<pleia2> bkerensa: that's pretty typical
<akgraner> pleia2, dallas was the first everclear event :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> I have to be at 7am at the airport D:
<pleia2> dallas: http://princessleia.com/images/journalpics/112009/pleia2_grantbow_at_allstars.jpg
<bkerensa> pleia2: I think checkout is at 11am on 12th so I was going to go to San Francisco until I depart back home
<bkerensa> do some shopping
<pleia2> bkerensa: cool :)
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: On Friday or Saturday?
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> we should talk, I know I'l lwanting to be hanging out with everyone
<akgraner> pleia2, best picture ever :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: on Saturday
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: Lucky you :) I am stuck in Oakland till like 10pm at night
<bkerensa> lol
<akgraner> I arrive Saturday sometime - but I need to double check what time
 * akgraner forgot already
<JoseeAntonioR> I arrive Sunday morning, and pretty early
<pleia2> like midnight early
<bkerensa> akgraner: I arrive Saturday at like 7am
<JoseeAntonioR> Yep
<bkerensa> Sunday I mean
<akgraner> ahh ok
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: my dad said he would have no problem with it :)
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, great  - I'll work on getting you those before UDS - so you all can think about them while at UDS :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> perfect, thank you!
<philipballew> uds is coming up fast... I should probably look into tickets and stuff soon
<JoseeAntonioR> we're just one month away
<philipballew> i have school till then, and the travel agent wont email me back. Im gonna call tomorow and say some things
<philipballew> way to busy
<philipballew> well time to ride back to school before dark...
<akgraner> pleia2, totally awesome managed to find a bug that locked up my new machine :-) woo hoo...
<SilverLion> akgraner: what are you doing on sunday april 8th around 22 hrs UTC?
<SilverLion> hi btw ^^
<akgraner> SilverLion, not sure - I may be taking my hubby to the airport
<akgraner> but I can let you know for sure tomorrow
<SilverLion> akgraner: because you might have an interview appointment then :P
<akgraner> ok :-)
<akgraner> I'll know for sure tomorrow afternoon
<SilverLion> akgraner: tomorrow night (for my time) around this time it totally ok ^^
<akgraner> ok - Sunday would be best, just need to double check who is driving whom to the airport
<bkerensa> akgraner: Our banner http://i.imgur.com/G4shD.jpg
<akgraner> bkerensa, me looks
<akgraner> nice
<bkerensa> we are going to have two vertical roll up banners made
<bkerensa> and likely will also have a table cloth made
<akgraner> I love those kind of banners
<bkerensa> Yeah... I guess they also have these ones that have a cross bar
<bkerensa> but are like $100 cheaper then the roll ups and not as heavy
<bkerensa> :D
<akgraner> :-)
<pleia2> akgraner: nice, is there a workaround you can use, or is the bug fixed? :)
<akgraner> pleia2, not fixed just have a work around - gvfs  :-(
<pleia2> ah
<akgraner> yep
<SilverLion> why is it so hard to enter the US ... can someone tell me?
<pleia2> a lot of people want to live here, so we have a huge problem with people staying even after their VISA has expired
<pleia2> so they only give out a limited number of VISAs
<SilverLion> pleia2: although i understand the reasons: i feel sorry for folks wanting to attend the UDS not being able to due to VISA issues :/
<pleia2> yeah, it's unfortunate
<SilverLion> pleia2: is there absolutely no possibility to get one for a very commited user from here?
<pleia2> I have no idea
<pleia2> I've never had to get a VISA to the US ;)
<pleia2> and I don't know where you live
<pleia2> in the past I've known people who had to have a letter of invitation to the conference (Canonical can issue these) to get a VISA, the only time I've ever heard of someone having a problem is if they didn't submit it early enough and they've started doing sponsorships earlier to try and avoid that problem
 * SilverLion would love to get to know all you (akgraner , pleia2 etc) in person ... but financials prevent me :(
<JoseeAntonioR> Visas are pretty difficult to get if you don't have extremely exact data on everything
<SilverLion> pleia2: in this particular case a visa was refused even with a letter of invitation by canonical (and the person had it in time )
<JoseeAntonioR> It was a pretty difficult situation, rejected two times, and being honest, for no valid reason
#ubuntu-news 2012-04-07
<JoseeAntonioR> ping, pleia2 or akgraner
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, pong
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: Vibhav Pant is willing to make an interview to Andy Woodhead, aka actionparsnip for the UWN
<JoseeAntonioR> should we say yes or no?
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, all they have to do is post the interview on a blog and then drop the link in here
<JoseeAntonioR> great, then I'll tell him to do that
<akgraner> thanks!
<JoseeAntonioR> no problem :)
 * pleia2 yawns
<pleia2> morning news friends
 * pleia2 browses through links to get ready to send out the summary email
<pleia2> bkerensa: no dev news this week?
<pleia2> ok, email sent out to summary writers
<Silverlion> howdy friends
#ubuntu-news 2012-04-08
<SilverLion> akgraner: good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> when are the news being moved onto the wiki?
<JoseeAntonioR> vibhav: hello! The mail got to the mailing list. Is there any way you can post it to a blog, so we can include it as a blog article?
<vibhav> JoseeAntonioR: ping
<vibhav> pleia2: ping
<vibhav> http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<vibhav> oops :)
<JoseeAntonioR> vibhav: pong
<SilverLion> hi everyone!
 * SilverLion is looking forward to his very first international interview :D :D *happy*
<SilverLion> akgraner, could you please be so kind to ping me if you have time tonight?
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: summaries are coming in a bit slow this week, so looks like we won't be moving them for a bit
<pleia2> vibhav: pong
<SilverLion> hi cody
<pleia2> ok, I got a copy of the fridge interview script so now we don't need to nudge nhandler for it to update it
<pleia2> I put it in lp: https://code.launchpad.net/~lyz/fridge/scripts
<pleia2> it's a holiday for some folks today, so I suspect that's where our summary writers are this weekend
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: once summaries are ready I'll start translating, no worries :)
<pleia2> bkerensa: no dev news this week?
<SilverLion> pleia2 ping
<pleia2> SilverLion: pong
<SilverLion> pleia2, do the summaries have to be done tonight?
<pleia2> yes, we need to get it off to the editors
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: I'll try to contact benonsoftware so he can start doing them
<pleia2> thanks JoseeAntonioR :)
 * SilverLion rolls up his sleeves
<SilverLion> ok then. hit me with the g-doc
<pleia2> it's the link in the topic
<pleia2> http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<SilverLion> pleia2, i'm diving in ;)
<pleia2> be sure to add your name as a contributor (bottom of the file) if you write anything, and if you have any questions about existing summaries please mention it here (don't just delete stuff)
<SilverLion> u will get your summaries tonight. even if it takes me the whole night ;)
<pleia2> thanks!
<pleia2> I'll write some if needed, but as the first editor I don't like doing much since I can't edit my own stuff
<SilverLion> pleia2, willco
<SilverLion> pleia2, no worries ... if done it before ;)
<pleia2> :)
 * SilverLion gets a bottle of coke next to his laptop
<JoseeAntonioR> erm, in the "In The Blogosphere" section, is the title correct, or the name of the blog owner should be at the start?
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: we tend to say the article author
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR of Linux Rocks reports...
<pleia2> or somesuch
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: I mean, in the case of the actionparsnip interview
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: so something like "Vibhav Pant interviews Andy Woodhead (aka actionparsnip)"
<pleia2> we keep the title as it is though
<pleia2> just write the stuff I said in the smmary
<JoseeAntonioR> well, ok :)
<SilverLion> pleia2, http://www.jorgecastro.org/2012/04/03/posscon-2012/ << that is no real news ... imho
<pleia2> SilverLion: why?
<pleia2> we like covering events because it makes the whole ubuntu world feel more "real" to people
<SilverLion> pleia2, that is nothing but a mention of a visit and that a guy talked about something.
<pleia2> last week one of our articles was nothing more than a picture from a loco event ;)
<SilverLion> pleia2, just saying ;) u r the boss
<SilverLion> MrChrisDruif, prettige paarsdagen;)
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks SilverLion , you too
<MrChrisDruif> Urbi et orbi(?)
 * SilverLion goes back diving into the summaries of the uwn
<MrChrisDruif> Good boi!
 * SilverLion should be coding crosswords for fullcircle .... 
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: has studio had a meeting lately?
<pleia2> SilverLion: if you have other obligations please go ahead with those, we'll manage :)
<SilverLion> pleia2, if not get back to mee
<SilverLion> -e
<SilverLion> ;)
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; not that I'm aware of =(
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: ok, that was my impression too, just making sure
<shever> greetings all
<JoseeAntonioR> Hi, shever!
<SilverLion> shever ;)
<pleia2> welcome shever, unfortunately we're a bit slow on summaries this week since we have several folks celebrating a holiday today
<shever> I did wonder if we were in holiday mode today :)
<MrChrisDruif> Or otherwise pre-occupied
<shever> not a bother...easter is a pretty big deal in Ireland too...good friday is one of only two days in the year when you can't buy alcohol!
<MrChrisDruif> O_O
<MrChrisDruif> It should be mentioned on the UWN then? ;-)
<shever> probably...it was the longest day of my life :D
 * SilverLion looks on his watch ... oh boi already 40 mins to midnight ... 
 * SilverLion is going to prep for his interview
<pleia2> shever: haha, wow
<pleia2> I think most of the laws around buying alcohol have been repealed here in the states, but you do run into an issue of places simply not being open on big christian holidays
<pleia2> well, buying related to religious holidays anyway
<shever> all the shops were open on good friday (apart from the restaurant i wanted to go to :@), but they have metal barriers down over the alcohol section
<shever> however, with good Irish planning, I always have a reserve ;)
<pleia2> I'm going to do one last sweep through news to make sure we got everything, then I'll work on some summaries so hopefully I can have a few sections moved over to the wiki for editoral review in an hour or so
<pleia2> hehe
<SilverLion> pleia2, seen amber today?
<MrChrisDruif> SilverLion; she's in the channel atm
<SilverLion> re
<JoseeAntonioR> SilverLion: idle for 1 day, 17 hours, 7 minutes, and 16 seconds
 * MrChrisDruif is off to bed, tomorrow another early morning
<pleia2> night MrChrisDruif :)
<pleia2> SilverLion: I haven't spoken to her today
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks pleia2
<SilverLion> MrChrisDruif, would love to do that too... but the overnight shifts from yesterday are still keeping me awake :(
<SilverLion> pleia2, thx
<MrChrisDruif> I'll *try* to do a run down of the meetings, but afaik only Lubuntu had a meeting in the past week
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; ^
<SilverLion> did she mention to come around tonight?
<pleia2> SilverLion: I haven't heard from her at all, sorry
<SilverLion> pleia2, no need to be sorry ^^
<SilverLion> its just incredibly hard to get her on the interview chair ;)
<pleia2> she is a very busy person :
<pleia2> :)
<SilverLion> pleia2, but you will be my next "target" after i finished amber ;)
<shever> lack of alcohol must be causing dementia...I read that as: Connection reset by beer!!!
<pleia2> shever: ok, copied over a few sections that can be edited
<pleia2> trying to finish up a few more now
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue260
<shever> already there, thanks :)
<shever> ok...first set of summaries proofread and edited :)
<pleia2> \o/
<pleia2> ok, copied over blogosphere
<pleia2> finishing up planet and press now
<Silverlion> awesome pleia2
<pleia2> ok, press is moved over
<shever> cool, thanks. Is it safe to go into the wiki? Was editing it and noticed you were still in :)
<pleia2> ah sorry, yes it's safe
<shever> A few more edits done. I'm out now, and will just read through again
<pleia2> ok, I'm almost done with General and Planet, should just be another 5 minutes or so
<pleia2> actually, done now, let me know when you're out of the wiki
<shever> I'm out of the wiki now...it should be safe to edit
<pleia2> ok, done :)
<shever> ok, going back in for a couple of minutes :
<shever> :)
<shever> Back out of the wiki now...I'll just re-read through
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: I'll start translating what is done for now :)
<pleia2> thanks JoseeAntonioR!
<pleia2> I'll add the stats tomorrow if akgraner doesn't get to it today
<shever> ok, think I'm done :) well done again Lyz
<pleia2> thank you so much!
<shever> just read through it again, and so I'm heading to bed. Good night all...see you next week :)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: I'm almost done translating, I'll finish when I get back
<Silverlion> gn8
#ubuntu-news 2013-04-01
<pleia2> ready for editorial review: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue310
<skellat> No, there will be no episodes of LISTen: An LISNews.org Program or Burning Circle for April 1st.  See: http://2tu.us/6n2z
<pleia2> pk
<pleia2> ok too
<Unit193> pleia2: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/oneiric-changes/2013-March/012942.htm done be dead (no l in html?)
<pleia2> thanks, yeah, missing an l
<Guest35698> Hi all
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue310
<toddy> thx pleia2 :)
<pleia2> sure :)
#ubuntu-news 2013-04-02
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> pleia2, my  calendar informs my I am on deck to drive UWN starting this weekend?
<akgraner> so you can relax and not worry about it
<akgraner> Does that match your schedule?
<akgraner> I have this week through May 20th
<akgraner> well not me only just that you  will have one less thing to worry about
<akgraner> jono_, is to bbqpad what rickspencer3 is to release process :-)   (that's my thought for today)
<rickspencer3> :)
<pleia2> akgraner: actually I'm around this weekend (and Monday), it's Monday the 14th that I head off to a conference and them am out for a while
<akgraner> pleia2, ok great.  I'll still plan on writing summaries and helping gather information in case I am rusty and need you to whip me back in shape :-)
<pleia2> thanks :)
#ubuntu-news 2013-04-03
<dholbach> good morning
<philipballew> pleia2, Can I add a blog I made yesterday to the newsletter?
<philipballew> http://philipballew.wordpress.com/2013/04/03/showcase-the-diversity-of-the-ubuntu-community/
<pleia2> philipballew: it'll be in the loco section when we publish on monday
<philipballew> pleia2, sweet!
<philipballew> I can add it there then.
<philipballew> MrChrisDruif, hello!
#ubuntu-news 2013-04-04
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-04-05
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> working on b2 announcement on fridge
#ubuntu-news 2013-04-06
<smartboyhw_> pleia2: Good I done half of it:P
<pleia2> smartboyhw_: I emailed you recently about this but perhaps you didn't get it - it's really best to wait until I send out the announcement, since before that I may have to delete some of the articles
<pleia2> which means you end up working on summaries that I have to delete
<pleia2> (since the article didn't fit, found a better one, etc)
<pleia2> I also added some details to the ones you wrote, since we want the summaries to say a bit more than just the title :)
<smartboyhw_> pleia2: :)
<smartboyhw_> pleia2: One thing strange: I'm still not in UWN Launchpad team.
<pleia2> not strange, just haven't had a look at it lately
<smartboyhw_> pleia2: Thx!
<pleia2> "Please contact the team owners if you have made a contribution to an issue but haven't yet been added."
<pleia2> you missed that step :)
<smartboyhw_> pleia2: I did try to find you.
<pleia2> coming here and saying it's "strange" that we haven't added you but you didn't follow the instrutions isn't that productive
<smartboyhw_> ...
<pleia2> I am always here, you can just pleia2: I've been writing summaries, please accept my addition to the team :)
<smartboyhw_> I actually left a message here and akgraner promised me that I'll get it.
<pleia2> I'll see the message when I come back
<smartboyhw_> pleia2: OK:)
<smartboyhw_> pleia2: How's honeymoon? (Or haven't you left for it?)
<pleia2> not until next month :)
<smartboyhw_> pleia2: sorry:P
<smartboyhw_> pleia2: We don't necessarily have to do the "In the blogsphere" section right?
<pleia2> smartboyhw_: we really should, but it's less important than the planet
<pleia2> if we stop doing blogosphere, it means we need to do another call for contributors :)
<smartboyhw_> pleia2: LOL.
<smartboyhw> Back.
<pleia2> smartboyhw: want to make sure you include peoples names if possible :) so for "Penn Manor High School" you probably want "Charlie Reisinger of Penn Manor High School"
<pleia2> and when you say "OMG Ubuntu writes" there is actually an author, so include their name
<smartboyhw> ok
<pleia2> (people like seeing their name in the newsletter, we're happy to oblige :))
<smartboyhw> :)
 * pleia2 fixes up loco council ones too
<smartboyhw> yep. thanks
<smartboyhw> pleia2: I'm not sure of who sending the restaffing announcement of LoCo Council because it seems both Bhavani Shankar R and Laura Czajowski had sent out the announcement.According to my mailbox it's Laura's one first. Anyway doesn't matter.
<pleia2> smartboyhw: yeah, I checked with them :)
<pleia2> bhavani wrote it
<smartboyhw> pleia2: :) Now please review ALL the summaries:)
<pleia2> thanks, I should have time this evening
<smartboyhw> pleia2: \o/ sleep time:)
#ubuntu-news 2013-04-07
<Silverlion> hey toddy
<toddy> hi Silverlion
<Silverlion> how are things?
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue311
<pleia2> and other editing can happen too
<Unit193> pleia2: Seemingly none unexpected errors.
<pleia2> thank you
#ubuntu-news 2014-03-31
<pleia2> thinking about culling the email list, there are people who I've emailed for over a year who never pitch in
<pleia2> I wonder if they just send my mails to /dev/null :)
<pleia2> Unit193: care to link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue361
<pleia2> otherwise, sent off to editors
<TheMaster> pleia2: Looks alrighty-o.
<pleia2> thanks :)
#ubuntu-news 2014-04-01
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 361 for the week March 24 - 30, 2014 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue361
#ubuntu-news 2014-04-03
<PaulW2U> pleia2: Ubuntu One seems to be the focus of attention this week. Lots of links for you to move or delete as you see fit ;o)
<pleia2> PaulW2U: thanks :)
#ubuntu-news 2014-04-05
<pleia2> articles sent off to summary writers
#ubuntu-news 2014-04-06
<gonyere> :yawns: summaries are done, night all :)
<pleia2> you rock :D
#ubuntu-news 2015-03-30
<PaulW2U> one phone article added last night and editorial review done
#ubuntu-news 2015-03-31
<pleia2> finally publishing now (back at my hotel for the night!)
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 410 for the week March 23 - 29, 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue410
 * pleia2 sleep &
#ubuntu-news 2015-04-03
<pleia2> ugh, I can't believe it's friday already!
 * pleia2 browses UWN to prep for summary writers
<Unit193> Friday, Friday.
<pleia2> hey, this looks good, PaulW2U \o/
<PaulW2U> nothing special this week, rather quiet
<PaulW2U> and not too much cloud news :)
<pleia2> phew ;)
<pleia2> ok, off to dinner
#ubuntu-news 2015-04-04
<ahoneybun> Paulw2U: I think this would be a great article http://www.ocsmag.com/2015/04/03/krunner-the-birth-of-a-cyborg/
<Paulw2U> ahoneybun: doesn't mention Kubuntu though
<Paulw2U> could add it to "Other articles of interest"
<ahoneybun> true
<ahoneybun> just thought I would put it out there
<pleia2> added some articles, pretty sure the chef thing isn't an april fool's joke
#ubuntu-news 2015-04-05
 * Paulw2U does quick count of summaries - 10 done - 11 to do
 * PaulW2U thinks we now have an anonymous orangutan writing summaries - great :)
<pleia2> alas, I think that's me on the wrong goog account
<PaulW2U> :)
<pleia2> #ubuntu-community-team hasn't been helpful so far re: chef+ubuntu
<PaulW2U> There's http://www.zdnet.com/article/chef-and-hp-work-to-bring-devops-to-the-enterprise/ dated 3 December so...an ok article?
<pleia2> yeah, the premise of the article makes sense, I'm just gullible and hate April 1st :)
<PaulW2U> I know, I got suspicious when I saw the words chef and calories
 * PaulW2U recounts summaries - 6 to do including pleia2's dodgy one :)
#ubuntu-news 2016-04-04
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I'll be around for release tomorrow as of now ;)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: you ready to release or not quite yet? :)
<pleia2> tsimonq2: did you get my email? still quite sick, will see how I feel in a few hours
<pleia2> tsimonq2: if you could help by moving summaries + populating stats, that would be good, I would have done it last night but was too sick
<tsimonq2> pleia2: alright, is there anything that you specifically need to do, or can I just go ahead and proceed?
<tsimonq2> and no, I didn't get your email...
<pleia2> tsimonq2: well, don't release :) I need to do editorial review later, but you can otherwise move over summaries and add the stats
<pleia2> tsimonq2: sent again, to gmail address this time
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<pleia2> back to bed, will be back later
<tsimonq2> woah duplicate message! :P
<tsimonq2> Unit193: mind taking a look? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue460
<tsimonq2> (link check, obvious things, etc.)
<tsimonq2> I have one summary and two revisions on my plate
<tsimonq2> *SIGH* wrong community team Q&A title...
<tsimonq2> off eating dinner, be back in an hour or two
<Unit193> Looks fine.
<tsimonq2> thanks Unit193 :)
#ubuntu-news 2016-04-05
<tsimonq2> oh mai gawd...this one article has like 5 different camel case incidents in it...
<tsimonq2> pleia2: done 1-13, former half of 14 (haven't removed WORK IN PROGRESS yet), and 15, waiting for your editor check before I proceed with the acutal releasing part, let me know
<tsimonq2> *actual
<tsimonq2> pleia2: (heh not the first couple, but you get what I mean ;) )
<pleia2> tsimonq2: thanks, I'll review now
<tsimonq2> pleia2: yeah we had the new guy again, so the summaries might not be up to par, but it reads good enough :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: wxl did a review of it, he pointed out a couple of things, and I already asked Unit193 for the link check
 * wxl did NOT proof the text
<tsimonq2> ahh yes :)
<tsimonq2> s/review/ minimal, brief review/
<pleia2> tsimonq2: btw, we prefer `` to ! when fixing camel case
<pleia2> so Lo``Co etc rather than !LoCo
<tsimonq2> oh? why's that?
<pleia2> the scripts tend to handle it better
<tsimonq2> ahh I see :)
<pleia2> a lot of these are not written like "so-and-so reports" so I'm having to do a fair amount of editing
<tsimonq2> ohhhh jeez I'm sorry, should have reviewed better
<tsimonq2> again, new guy ;)
<wxl> that was my bad, pleia2
<wxl> (the camelcase)
<tsimonq2> wxl: how so?
<wxl> i've gotten used to ! and specifically suggested that
<tsimonq2> yeah me too :P
<wxl> maybe a comment at the top to that effect might be good
<tsimonq2> +1
<tsimonq2> I'll edit the template unless you object, pleia2
<pleia2> tsimonq2: sure
<pleia2> btw, Stéphane Graber is a "him" and not a "her" ;)
<tsimonq2> yeah, refresh
<tsimonq2> I got that, Leonard might have not ;)
<pleia2> refresh what?
<pleia2> is someone editing at the same time I am? :(
<tsimonq2> page, I corrected it
<wxl> i said that!
 * pleia2 sighs
<tsimonq2> and I corrected it, wxl :P
<pleia2> lots of edit conflicts now
<tsimonq2> I'm not editing it
<tsimonq2> not now
<wxl> not me
<tsimonq2> haven't been since I proposed it to you
<pleia2> ?
<tsimonq2> *shrug*
<tsimonq2> idk where you are seeing that but I thought I corrected that
<tsimonq2> that's what I'm saying
<tsimonq2> no need to be worried ;)
<pleia2> but no, it wasn't corrected
<tsimonq2> are there multiple articles from him?
<tsimonq2> I only corrected one...
<wxl> there were 2
<pleia2> tsimonq2: also, be sure to not add the "In this issue" table of contents or to remove all the comments at the top of the document until just before we publish
<tsimonq2> wxl: oh well then I didn't get that :)
<pleia2> I sometimes have to edit titles, and that changes what ends up in the "in this issue" section, which means I have to edit twice x_x
<tsimonq2> pleia2: alright, so I should wait until after you ack it?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: yep
<tsimonq2> alright, now I know :)
<pleia2> tsimonq2: did you accidentally remove the glossary of terms?
<tsimonq2> uhhhhhhhh?
<tsimonq2> yeah...
<pleia2> adding it back
<tsimonq2> alright, nice catch, whoops :)
<pleia2> no problem
<pleia2> was this all the blogosphere articles? I thought there were more...
<tsimonq2> yep
<tsimonq2> directly copy/pasted from the doc
<pleia2> any reason you omitted http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/Blogs/Off-the-Beat-Bruce-Byfield-s-Blog/Why-the-Ubuntu-tablet-matters ?
<tsimonq2> lemme reread, I think I had a reason, hold on...
<tsimonq2> well it looks really basic, but I don't think I did that on purpose...
<pleia2> please just mention it here if you do, you're making me paranoid ;)
 * tsimonq2 needs to stop using his scroll wheel!
<tsimonq2> button
<pleia2> have time to write a quick summary for this? I can if not
<tsimonq2> well I'll do it
<tsimonq2> mind saving so I can edit it straight in there?
<tsimonq2> or should I just put it here?
<pleia2> it's saved, all yours
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<tsimonq2> wait did you add it back or so I need to?
<tsimonq2> *do
<pleia2> I haven't added it back
<tsimonq2> alright I'll do it
<tsimonq2> blogosphere?
<pleia2> had already saved and I was doing one last look when I noticed the blogosphere section was very small :)
<tsimonq2> or...
<pleia2> yeah, blogosphere
<tsimonq2> k
<tsimonq2> pleia2: take a look
<pleia2> tsimonq2: looks good, thanks!
<tsimonq2> alright, is that it? or are you till reviewing? :)
<tsimonq2> *still
<pleia2> tsimonq2: want to remove the Work in Progress bit and then do the steps to update the wiki?
<tsimonq2> alright yeah! :D
<pleia2> doing /Current /Archives etc
<tsimonq2> yeah
<pleia2> I will social media it
<tsimonq2> cool :)
<tsimonq2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 460 for the week March 28 - April 3, 2016 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue460
<tsimonq2> *ahem*
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: wait isn't doing the wiki first out of order? e_____e
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> mind if I go in order?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: that's fine
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<pleia2> you should be able to post to the forums this week
<pleia2> PaulW2U discovered a thing while doing it though, need to make sure you use plain text mode or something similar, let me see...
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> which forum?
<pleia2> ubuntuforums.org
<tsimonq2> oh I was looking for http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=243
<tsimonq2> mind putting that on the checklist?
<pleia2> >
<pleia2> ?
<pleia2> that is ubuntuforums.org ;)
<pleia2> do you have the ability to unstick the previous issue?
<tsimonq2> uhh I don't think so...
<pleia2> go to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2318730
<pleia2> then at the top right of the thread there is an Administrative dropdown menu
<tsimonq2> alright
<pleia2> select "Unstick thread" and then click "Proceed"
<pleia2> if you have that ability :)
<pleia2> should as a forum admin, but this forum confounds me
<tsimonq2> okay, I'll do it after I publish
<tsimonq2> right?
<pleia2> no, you'll want to do it first
<pleia2> unstick old one, then publish new one as the only sticky thread
<tsimonq2> k
<tsimonq2> AHA
<tsimonq2> there
<pleia2> great :)
<tsimonq2> I'll publish that now, looks good to me
<pleia2> I couldn't find the bit about using plain text mode, you mostly want to make sure it looks similar to other ones that have been posted, not too many newlines
<pleia2> when you preview it
<pleia2> looks good :)
<tsimonq2> step 19, the most nerveracking step IMO
<pleia2> the email ones bug me the most, can't fix mistakes there x_x
<tsimonq2> how do I get to the wordpress site to publish that?
<tsimonq2> AHA
<pleia2> https://fridge.ubuntu.com/wp-admin
<tsimonq2> just SITE/wp-admin
<pleia2> we don't publish it all over the place because spam
<pleia2> yeah
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> news and planet categories?
<pleia2> yep
<pleia2> when you get to discourse, when I mentioned last week that it automatically inserts new lines that you need to deal with, I meant how yours looks http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-459/2511 vs earlier ones http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-458/2467
<tsimonq2> alright
<pleia2> so you need to remove a lot of newslines, since it's overly helpful in adding more x_x
<tsimonq2> the script doesn't like Mr. Graber (don't have correct keyboard layout to type first name :P)
<tsimonq2> doesn't accent anything
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> tricky characters like that are why we have to check the links
<tsimonq2> awesome, looks good, *DEEP* *BREATH* ...and publish
<tsimonq2> OH WAIT
<tsimonq2> before I do that
<tsimonq2> forgot credits
<tsimonq2> whew
<tsimonq2> thank god I know HTML
<pleia2> script didn't pick them up?
<tsimonq2> nope
<tsimonq2> had to manually put the li tags
<pleia2> ok, I'll dig into why
<tsimonq2> there on to discourse, reading above comment again
<pleia2> tsimonq2: oh, we lost "And many others" from the credits :(
<pleia2> you'll want to add it back to the wiki, and forums and fridge posts
<pleia2> that's how the script knows it's the end of the list, and fails when it's missing
<pleia2> I should have caught that one in my review
<pleia2> will need to be added to the ubuntu-news.email too
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> you mind doing that or are you busy?
<pleia2> I can't edit the forums post or your local ubuntu-news.email
<pleia2> I can do fridge and wiki if needed
<tsimonq2> oh okay
<tsimonq2> could you do that? easier for me. :)
<pleia2> sure
<tsimonq2> cool :)
<pleia2> feeling quite unwell though, so I need to get back to bed soon
<pleia2> ok, wiki and fridge updated
<tsimonq2> alright
<tsimonq2> Discourse published, changing Forums now
<pleia2> looks good :)
<tsimonq2> awesome, if you need to go to bed, I think I'm good :)
<tsimonq2> I just have to get email and wiki pages
<pleia2> I'll need to approve the ubuntu-news email
<tsimonq2> oh okay, then I'll do that now
<tsimonq2> so you can get to bed ;)
<pleia2> I can wait
<tsimonq2> there you go
<pleia2> ooh, the fridge post for the newsletter went to the planet quickly, maybe they finally fixed up the caching between servers :)
<tsimonq2> oh whoops didn't see that until now ;)
<tsimonq2> aha!
<tsimonq2> yay!
<tsimonq2> back on track, I think you can go to bed now if you need, the rest I can handle :)
<pleia2> working on some announcements that need to be posted to the fridge real quick
<pleia2> so I'll be around for a few more minutes
<tsimonq2> k :)
<tsimonq2> 21 and 22 should really be combined into one
<tsimonq2> 21 22 and 24
<tsimonq2> pleia2: there, all published, doing 1-3
<tsimonq2> pleia2: get well soon, after this I'm gonna do other stuff for a while then bed, thanks for your help and patience today, especially given the state of the page and the fact that you are sick. Have a good night! :)
<pleia2> thanks for publishing!
<tsimonq2> no problem at all! :)
<pleia2> tsimonq2: doh, "and much more" --- people aren't much, they are many
<pleia2> can't fix the email that went out, but you'll want to check on the forums
<pleia2> looks like you got it right on the forums
<pleia2> not sure what happened with the email
<pleia2> (see, this is why the email is the most stressful one)
<tsimonq2> *sigh* *shrug*
<tsimonq2> so
<tsimonq2> what can I fix?
<pleia2> nothing to do
<pleia2> forums are ok, and can't fix email
<tsimonq2> IMHO nobody will notice it, but it's good to watch out for in the future
<tsimonq2> right?
<pleia2> hep
<pleia2> yep
<pleia2> should be fine as long as it doesn't get erased from the wiki before the scripts are run
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<tsimonq2> alright, 1-3 is done, all prepped, I think I'm done here! :)
<pleia2> great, thanks
<pleia2> added IRC Council results and Tech Board nominees emails to the fridge
<tsimonq2> so you think I'm ready to do it unsupervised, besides final editing check? or do we still have kinks to work out? and if the latter is true, do you want me to release again another time? (probably not next week, I want to give you a chance to release again, not to give Softpedia any ideas (:P), unless you want me to do it again)
<pleia2> we can probably trade off as schedules dictate
<tsimonq2> yeah, what do you have in mind?
<pleia2> probably some kinks to work out still, the fridge script gave some errors that should have notified you to the fact that the credits didn't work
<pleia2> so keeping an eye on stuff like that is important
<pleia2> but we should talk about this later
<pleia2> time for bed :)
<tsimonq2> have a good night, let's talk tomorrow :)
#ubuntu-news 2016-04-06
<tsimonq2> pleia2: so you want to work out scheduling now?
<tsimonq2> or who's doing what next week?
<pleia2> we can share the duties again
<tsimonq2> alright :)\
<tsimonq2> you said your goal was to make it so I can release if you are busy or sick or something like that, but did you also want us to share the duties all the other times?
<pleia2> yep, if you want
<tsimonq2> well I can do whatever, I just want to know what your plan was
<tsimonq2> s/was/is/
<tsimonq2> if you want to share the duties, I'm fine with that :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: so let's go with that unless one of us is busy, but I really want to emphasize that if you need me to release on my own, make sure I confirm that I'm doing it, I don't want us to wake up on Tuesday and have to do that if I can't do it. I'm around almost all the time on Mondays, but stuff happens, especially because sometimes parents have plans or consequences, I can't control that.
<tsimonq2> we good?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: sounds good
<tsimonq2> cool :)
#ubuntu-news 2016-04-07
<tsimonq2> pleia2: you think my blog post should go into planet?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: planet posts don't need to be about Ubuntu anyway :) that one seems to be, so especially seems appropriate
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I mean planet section of UWN :P
<tsimonq2> should it go in UWN even though it's preliminary?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: ah, should be fine
<tsimonq2> alright :)
<tsimonq2> made some changes to the StyleGuidelines due to some things I've had to point out recently. :)
#ubuntu-news 2016-04-09
<pleia2> doc sent off to summary writers
<ahoneybun> pleia2, may I add the Kubuntu Podcast in there in exchange for a few summaries dome?
<ahoneybun> :)
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: put it in Featured Audio and Video :)
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: then in exchange you can still write some summaries :D
#ubuntu-news 2016-04-10
<pleia2> tsimonq2: I likely won't be able to make time today to review your post (have some deadlines), but I'll try
<tsimonq2> pleia2: alright, any time before the 13th would be awesome :)
<tsimonq2> no rush :)
#ubuntu-news 2017-04-05
<OerHeks> unity & mir ..  https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/04/05/growing-ubuntu-for-cloud-and-iot-rather-than-phone-and-convergence/
<OerHeks> also nice ... http://www.silicon.co.uk/cloud/ubuntu-kernel-aws-208767
<tsimonq2> OerHeks: I think this is big enough that it'll go in General Community News.
<OerHeks> I follow the discussion in #ubuntu-discuss, about what is happening. it is so fresh
<guiverc> tsimonq2, glad to hear (mark's insight blog going into general) - its such big news & deserves a summary etc; instead of just report.....  (anyway it's going to force me to finally learn to group news; tons of articles have been written since it was posted)
<tsimonq2> guiverc: :)
<OerHeks> guiverc, that is exactly my feeling about this too, it is complex.
<OerHeks> development of MIIMETIQ Edge >>  https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/04/04/nexiona-collaborates-with-canonical-and-dell-to-create-miimetiq-edge/
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Do you give your +1 on putting Mark's announcement in General News?
<guiverc> thanks OerHeks  :)
<OerHeks> MIIMETIQ EDGE is not a robot*
#ubuntu-news 2017-04-06
<jose> put it up there
<tsimonq2> Ok
<christian_> I know this is probably a dead topic but will http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/feed ever come alive again?
<guiverc> christian_,  http://feeds.feedburner.com/ubuntu-fridge   <- try this  (sorry if typo)
<guiverc> last post was 2017-03-28 on fridge  (on my liferea anyway)
#ubuntu-news 2017-04-07
<guiverc> tsimonq2, jose - mark.s post is in general, the news+blogs (grouped say)  subsequent to that I assume stay in blogo etc, or moved to general too?
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Look at previous issues that include Ubuntu releases, use that style.
<tsimonq2> guiverc: So include the main article but put something like: "Many other sites covered this issue, here's a selection from our editors:"
<tsimonq2> But please use previous posts for exact wording.
<guiverc> i've a past uwn open and was going to copy; most prior move all to general - hence questiion...  (and my altered wording)
<guiverc> doc ready for sending to summary.writers (excluding adding any newer items i'll add) - if anyone wants to look, comment etc...   i'm busy on weekend so won't be around to do much...
<PaulW2U> hi guiverc - looks good but just a couple of queries re possible policy change since my last issue
<PaulW2U> phone news and blogosphere always had summaries written but I see they're bullet-pointed
<PaulW2U> there's also a couple of items on the news-team mailing list that need to be included
<PaulW2U> also the design team post in Canonical news should be moved to planet and a summary written
<guiverc> thanks PaulW2U looking
<PaulW2U> posts from "the register" always went in "In the Press"
<PaulW2U> Dustin Kirkland's planet post needs his name adding to the article title
<guiverc> thanks Paul - all fixed I believe
<PaulW2U> guiverc: yes looks good
<guiverc> uwn summary email sent  (i gotta head to bed, and may not have had time tomorrow [sat] morning)
<tsimonq2> guiverc: I appreciate it.
#ubuntu-news 2017-04-08
<guiverc_t> omg-ubu has released a flatpak-on-ubu article; one yesterday on planet that may be worth adding to uwn; but I won't have time (to read, add) sorry....
<OerHeks> in short: flatpack experimental from ppa, then it does not respect the desktop’s theme settings.
<guiverc_t> OerHeks, thanks but if you think ok, please add
#ubuntu-news 2018-04-03
<Laney> hey, could somebody please fix the time of the desktop team meeting on the fridge calendar?
<Laney> if you make it at 14:30 and set the timezone to London it should be right
<tsimonq2> Laney: I can look in a bit.
<Laney> tsimonq2: thanks!
#ubuntu-news 2018-04-06
<guiverc> permission to post https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-April/000230.html on fridge?  (18.04 final beta)
<tsimonq2> guiverc: JFDI.
<guiverc> posted: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/04/06/ubuntu-18-04-lts-bionic-beaver-final-beta-released/   (one url changed; i had 404's on ubuntu.com/community/participate so I removed '/participate' as the page worked and still talked about participating..)
#ubuntu-news 2019-04-01
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 26 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-26/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: eBuyer Sell a Range of Affordable Ubuntu PCs @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=139933 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stuart Langridge: The ray-traced pictures @ https://www.kryogenix.org/days/2019/04/01/the-ray-traced-pictures/
<Bashing-om> Pulling "WIP" - target time to publish remains as 20:00 GMT.
<pleia2> I made a bunch of "I contribute to UWN" stickers a while back, if anyone wants some, give me a postal address that will reach you and I'll send (anywhere in the world)
<pleia2> https://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/16607453323/
<pleia2> they're round, hold up well on laptops (moo.com made them)
<pleia2> can email me at lyz@ubuntu.com :)
<Bashing-om> pleia2: Noted ^^.
<Bashing-om> M/L is away // doing the forum post next :)
<Bashing-om> Forun posting completed .. doing the re-directs.
<Bashing-om> Re-directs done - pending now is the social media posts that I do not have access to.
<guiverc> Bashing-om, you didn't see my email?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Have not checked my E-mails this day .. doing so ATT.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Ouch ! .. Well, I guess - edit the released WIKI :(
<guiverc> won't be the first time !
<guiverc> (nor 2nd, nor 3rd ..)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: K - I will work on the WIKI edits. As you are aware I have had my system problems that have me pre-occupied! Popwer supply overheating and wrecking havoc with the disk drives. I now have a handle on it :)
<guiverc> Do you want me to do it?   (I recall your psu issues, i've mainly been checking to see if I don't see you..)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I have already begun to make up the edits . I see what I can struggle through.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: How to Track Community Growth in Forums @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2019/04/01/measure-community-growth-forums/
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Meet in in the Gdoc chat .. and we work through these one Item at a time ?
<guiverc> sorry going now
<guiverc> UWN #572 okay to go to fridge (& social media..) ?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I have one other item under discussion in the Gdoc chat.
<Bashing-om> All systems GO - publish !
<guiverc> :) thanks Bashing-om for 2nd
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :)
<Bashing-om> Meanwhile, back to support :P
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/04/01/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-572/
<guiverc> and what I assume maybe my last g+ post...
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Fridge looks good .. and yup 572 Gdoc is now history :)
<Bashing-om> And the bots confirm we are publishd to the Fidge :)
<guiverc> tweet done too, doing the other now
<guiverc> all social media now done for UWN 572
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Good now to wipe Gdoc - we do UWN573 ?
<guiverc> :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Doing ^ .
#ubuntu-news 2019-04-02
<krytarik> Bashing-om: I was hoping these were among the things fixed after publishing, but 1.) <https://jriddell.org/2019/03/26/nominations-open-for-uk-open-source-awards/> doesn't belong in the General section but further down in the Planet one, and 2.) <https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/03/kdenlive-devs-held-a-sprint-made-this-awesome-vid> doesn't belong in the LoCo News section but also further down ...
<krytarik> ... in the Blogs one.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Well, I did ask of both if they should be moved :(
<krytarik> "Eric Desrochers, on behalf of the DMB. announces the granting to Rik Mills (acheronuk) MOTU privileges." - and here there is an accidental period rather than a comma after "DMB" - and also, if you are referring to the board already, might as well spell it out too.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Will edit :)
<krytarik> "Ubuntu-Budgie, Ubuntu-Kylin, Ubuntu-MATE" - and this is a funny triple of unwarranted hyphens.
<krytarik> Also, sorry if sometimes I might spot things only *after* publishing - as I generally assume you all have it under control by now.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Generally we do .. this has been a "something else" week.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, is the letter published everywhere?
<guiverc> Wild_Man, yep. UWN572 is everywhere  (social media & fridge)
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Affirmative ... we are published .. but there were amd are a number of errors that were not caught prior to release.
<Wild_Man> guiverc, okay thanks
<Wild_Man> I did not get to take a look last night, I got home very late and I have been sick, I spent the day in the doctors office when I got home I fell asleep and just woke up
<guiverc> Ubuntu-* hyphens look like me, it's how I type em, and as such I'd be unlikely to notice them
<Wild_Man> I see
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Understand - your and your's health comes 1st. My sister-in-law is in the ICU -life support - can not breath and they do not know the cause.
<Bashing-om> OK, now take a look at the WIKI - Is this now acceptable to all ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue572 .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, sending out prayers
<guiverc> (me too)
<Wild_Man> I am awake but I fell to bad to concentrate tonight
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Thanks, gratefully accepted.
<guiverc> Bashing-om, I think the 19.04 beta should say Ubuntu Budgie, Ubuntu Kylin, Ubuntu MATE (drop the hypen, not Ubuntu-) - Budgie is a Solus desktop, MATE likewise is not Ubuntu owned..    I can change if you want
<Bashing-om> guiverc: If you like - sure .. but as all are ubuntu why the specification as 'ubuntu' ?
<guiverc> Budgie - it reads like we're trying to take ownership of a solus project (Ubuntu Budgie is Ubuntu's), ditto MATE, Studio alone doesn't make me think of Ubuntu Studio -- maybe why I add the hypen when I type it
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Good reasoning . If you this time will edit. appreciate it :)
<guiverc> done
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Wow - fast !
<guiverc> (1) the page was open to read & (2) it's not late evening for me
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 572 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/04/01/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-572/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simon Raffeiner: The state of the USB-C connector in 2019 @ http://www.lieberbiber.de/2019/04/02/state-of-usb-c-connector-in-2019/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: WPS Office for Linux Update Available to Download @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=140054 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux Mint 19.2 Named ‘Tina’, Will Feature Faster Window Manager @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=140086 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.15.4 Desktop Environment Released with More Than 35 Changes @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-15-4-desktop-environment-released-with-more-than-35-changes-525531.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 572 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/04/01/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-572/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Mint 19.2 Will Be Codenamed “Tina,” Remains Based on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-mint-19-2-will-be-codenamed-tina-remains-based-on-ubuntu-18-04-lts-525532.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Fedora Linux 30 Enters Beta with GNOME 3.32, Deepin and Pantheon Desktops @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/fedora-linux-30-enters-beta-with-gnome-3-32-deepin-and-pantheon-desktops-525533.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: You Can Now Run Android 9.0 Pie on Your PC with the AndEX Project @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/you-can-now-run-android-9-0-pie-on-your-pc-with-the-andex-project-525535.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-04-03
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: New Project Brings Android Apps to the Linux Desktop @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=140117 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Outs Major Linux Kernel Security Patch for All Supported Ubuntu OSes @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-outs-major-linux-kernel-security-patch-for-all-supported-ubuntu-oses-525545.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Announces AWS IoT Greengrass as a Snap to Increase Linux App Security @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-announces-aws-iot-greengrass-as-a-snap-to-increase-linux-app-security-525548.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sergio Schvezov: Snapcraft 3.3 @ http://blog.sergiusens.org/posts/snapcraft-3.3/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: S01E52 – Querida mudei para Ubuntu! @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/04/03/s01e52-querida-mudei-para-ubuntu/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: S01E52 – Querida mudei para Ubuntu! @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/04/03/s01e52-querida-mudei-para-ubuntu/
#ubuntu-news 2019-04-04
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: You Can Now Run Android Apps on Your Wayland-Powered Linux Desktop @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/you-can-now-run-android-apps-on-your-wayland-powered-linux-desktop-525563.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Andrew SB: Setting Up a Domain with SSL on DigitalOcean Kubernetes using ExternalDNS and Helm @ https://blog.andrewsomething.com/2019/04/04/external-dns-with-ssl-on-k8s/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Riddell: Add Appstream Release Data to your App Releases @ https://jriddell.org/2019/04/04/add-appstream-release-data-to-your-app-releases/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.16 Desktop Promises Much-Improved Lock, Login, and Logout Screens @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-16-desktop-promises-much-improved-lock-login-and-logout-screens-525564.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Purism to Beef Up Privacy of Its Linux Devices with Private Internet Access VPN @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/purism-to-beef-up-privacy-of-its-linux-devices-with-private-internet-access-vpn-525565.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S12E00 – Frontier @ https://ubuntupodcast.org/2019/04/04/s12e00-frontier/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Microsoft Officially Launches Visual Studio Code as a Snap for Linux Users @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/microsoft-officially-launches-visual-studio-code-as-a-snap-for-linux-users-525567.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Wild_Man> guiver_d, you around? they are wanting to do the meeting now
<Wild_Man> If not you still have almost an hours
#ubuntu-news 2019-04-05
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sean Davis: Parole Media Player 1.0.2 Released @ https://bluesabre.org/2019/04/04/parole-media-player-1-0-2-released/
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, hello, did you get the email about the two new ubuntu members?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: No ! .. Have not checked my mail since early this AM .. looking now :)
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: No, I did not receive any new notifications :(
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, did you get added to the team?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yup .. krytarik did take care that I am now a recognized member.
<Wild_Man> okay, I think I have your email if I do I will forward it to you
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I just sent it
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: K - will look :)
<Wild_Man> Thanks, I am out of town again this time with my wife so my time is very limited or I would add it myself
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I take care of it - Do we have a https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/ release of the added members ?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yup .. I got it ( the listing) :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I did not think we have one, you found one?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2019-April/002847.html .
<Wild_Man> Yes, from our list we do
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Will serve for a source in UWN. no ?
<Wild_Man> I think it will do
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, this is how we did it last time for reference if you need or want it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue569
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, looks like Chris already added it
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Chris is hot :P
<Wild_Man> Indeed!
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, he did not include the source
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: K - I fix in the morrow --- winding down for beddy bye here (maybe).
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I added the link
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Since the last time this came up and I checked, you didn't subscribe to the team mailing list yet still, did you? >_<
<krytarik> ..Wait a minute, you can't send mails to there either then though - but you definitely are!  So just disabled getting any or another email address you didn't check?
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Beats me .. I will have to have a deep look at what I am subscribed to - and no I have not blocked any.
<krytarik> Bashing-om: "^\S+@ubuntu.com" - oh, this is why you can send mails to the team list while you aren't subscribed to it - and I just checked that again.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Lemme see if I can stretch my tired brain and look at "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Join" .
<Bashing-om> krytarik: See how that works out ., subscribed at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-news-team .
<krytarik> Bashing-om: It'd seem you need to confirm it still though.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: I expect to have to do the confirmation from a received E-mail, waiting .
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Google Chrome 73.0.3683.103 Released for Linux, Windows, and Mac @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/google-chrome-73-0-3683-103-released-for-linux-windows-and-mac-525569.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-04-07
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Pocock: SFK 2019 and next Prishtina Toastmasters meeting @ https://danielpocock.com/sfk-2019-prishtina-toastmasters
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: S01E53 – Call me, maybe… @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/04/07/s01e53-call-me-maybe/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: SuperTuxKart 0.10 RC1 Arrives with Improved Online Multiplayer Support @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=140252 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: S01E53 – Call me, maybe… @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/04/07/s01e53-call-me-maybe/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Michael Rooney: Airbnb vs Long-Term Rentals: Which Should You Choose? @ http://mikerooney.rowk.com/2019/04/07/airbnb-vs-long-term-rentals-which-should-you-choose/
<Bashing-om> WIKI573 up for proofreading, critique, and acceptance - insure this is what we want to present to the world. : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue573 .
<Bashing-om> guiverc: WIKI573 up for proofreading, <- 16:42 :P
<guiverc> ACK Bashing-om -- i'm mostly zombie still (long passion.play costume & rehearsal day from yesterday) - i'll get to it when I can (which could be a few hours sorry)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: There is no hurry --- Looks good as is to me .. but I can be blind !
<guiverc> Bashing-om, read thru complete; only thing I noticed was a double-space (in mir_news) so really insignificant & not worth editing for that alone
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Hummm I called my self checking for double spaces :(.. under advisement and will correct if/when there are other edits to be made. I aim for perfection :P
<guiverc> i noted it as usual in gdocs
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yukkie on me as I triple checked Gdoc !
<guiverc> the word boundary on gdoc made it EXTREMELY UNLIKELY to be seen!
#ubuntu-news 2020-03-30
<Bashing-om> Beginning to set up the WIKI - regret the delay.
<Bashing-om> UWN624 up for review and final edits: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue624 :D
<guiverc> ack Bashing-om, maybe a few hours before I get to look.. I'll note anything in gdoc
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Works for me :P
<guiverc> Bashing-om, (Flavors 20.04 Testing Week) it's outside of date range, but we could add " * Ubuntu Budgie 20.04 Testing Week - https://discourse.ubuntubudgie.org/t/ubuntu-budgie-20-04-testing-week/3271" , but we'll likely have beta stuff next week where it likely fit too
<Bashing-om> guiverc: We have good references that all flavors are in beta, Those interested in Budgie I bet can find their way, I hate to break precedence as ^ is posted the 29th, Leave it out this issue. My opinion.
<guiverc> I was leaning that way too (b/c of date published; not even close)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: By the way - Great job yall did on the "20.04 Testing Week" summary edits.
<guiverc> Wasn't me, that was all Yousuf Philips (which we could add as a contributor maybe?)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: If and only IF he so desires - many make recomendations that do not want the attention.
<kryten> Bashing-om: Erm, 1.) since when do we put stuff that otherwise belongs in the Blogosphere, into Other Community News?  But 2.) it just regurgitates what we had at that place last week anyway.
<Bashing-om> kryten: I did note in Gdoc that it was a complete re-hash. No one else took note or action.
<kryten> And regarding the Testing Week stuff, imo the Budgie one could be added there since 1.) it's the same matter, 2.) it's just a link anyway, and 3.) it'd be unfair if we left them out even though we got the link in time.
<Bashing-om> kryten: OK - will do budgoe :P - want to remove the Coronavirus Outbreak item ?
<kryten> Yeah, or at least move it to the Blogo section - your call.
<kryten> Bashing-om: Heh, "MicroK8s" needs escaping in the Podcast section. >_>
<Bashing-om> kryten: ack - I vote to move as the virus is so prominent and a concern to every body.
<kryten> Well, since we already got that particular one covered last week, imo this one is kinda old news now, but as you put effort into writing a summary on it - as I said your call.
<Bashing-om> kryten: My opinion-  deserves the re-intteration - move it :P Others may not have read last issue anyway.
<kryten> Fine with me.  I saw the Blogo section is rather short this week again anyway! >_>
<Bashing-om> kryten: guiverc: ups edits completed. More ?
<kryten> Bashing-om: You might get more links to add to the Testing Week article during the day - I'll tell them over in #ubuntu-flavors to drop any in here if they got some.  Expected publish time this week?
<Bashing-om> kryten: I expect to push at 20:00 GMT.
<kryten> Ok, thanks.  And sorry for the extra short-notice work, but you know.. testing! :D
<guiverc> Bashing-om, looks good to me, sorry most of it was 'new' to me, meaning you carried me sorry.
<guiverc> (and Thank You Bashing-om )
<Bashing-om> kryten: Not done till done - why too I do try to make the done time consistent at 20:00.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Hey - this UWN would be a real steep hill to climb if you were not pushing :P
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Kernel 5.6 Officially Released @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-kernel-5-6-officially-released-529596.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
<jphilips> guiverc: kylin announcement - https://www.ubuntukylin.com/news/shownews.php?lang=en&id=1572
<guiverc> ack, looking.
<guiverc> added (kylin to listed flavors on UWN 624 on wiki)
<handsome_feng> jphilips, guiverc: Thanks! :)
<jphilips> guiverc: there wouldn't be anything for ubuntu mate likely, so no more updates
<guiverc> fyi: jphilips, should mate etc come & I'm gone (to bed), Bashing-om in this room is probably best to catch.. he starts the publishing
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Design and Web team summary – 30th March 2020 @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/design-and-web-team-summary-30th-march-2020
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 83 – 1 2 3 experiência som @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e83/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 83 – 1 2 3 experiência som @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e83/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Roadmap update – Ubuntu support for the Raspberry Pi @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/roadmap-update-ubuntu-support-for-the-raspberry-pi
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Telegram Desktop Update Introduces Chat Folders, New Sidebar @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=167216 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> UWN: No further changes found (channel log) - pulling "WIP" with push time remains as 20:00 GMT .
<Bashing-om> UWN624 is away - doing the forum post next.
<Bashing-om> UWN: Forum post done - doing the re-directs next.
<Bashing-om> UWN: re-directs done - pending is pushing out to the social medias.
<guiverc> Bashing-om, push 624 to fridge?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yup - Have  not heard from wildman. No issues known with pushing out 624 :)
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/03/30/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-624/
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Fridge: Spot check - checks good :D
<guiverc> yeah, and beyond the normal "fantasic, awesome" trash we often get.. I've got what looks like a real support request from newbie on 17.04 being eol...  I'd love to respond but fridge isn't the place, nor is taking the email provided & responding elsewhere...
<Bashing-om> guiverc: A push him to launchpad ?
<guiverc> It's written as part-fume, so I'll ignore (it's 2 weeks old, maybe I saw & ignored a fornight ago, wildman last week..
<guiverc> tweeted
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :) .. clear now to wipe Gdoc ?
<guiverc> yep, fyi: I added a url for kylin to wiki last night (testing week list)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: UH huh on kylin - I read the channel log :D
<Bashing-om> wipping Gdoc.
<guiverc> :)  good on yer for remembering, I didn't even remember to put the trash out last night :(
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 624 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/03/30/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-624/
<Bashing-om> UWN: issue 625 started :D
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Trash: Wife rarely forgets to remind me to put the trash out (thursday) :P
<guiverc> fb finally posted (uwn 624)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Then 624 is now history - we do 625 :D
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Astro Slide is Part Smartphone, Part PDA Touting Linux Support @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=167333 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2020-03-31
<kryten> Hah, I see you posted this week's issue on Facebook as yourself rather than the UWN account. XD
<kryten> (Got a notification about that and wondered why..)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 624 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/03/30/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-624/ (by guiverc)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: This 5G Phone Runs Linux and Doubles as a Tiny Laptop with a Physical Keyboard @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/this-5g-phone-runs-linux-and-doubles-as-a-tiny-laptop-with-a-physical-keyboard-529604.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Automating our Vanilla releases with GitHub actions @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/automating-our-vanilla-releases-with-github-actions
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Rigado cuts customers’ time-to-market with Ubuntu Core and AWS @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/rigado-cuts-customers-time-to-market-with-ubuntu-core-and-aws
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Edge AI in a 5G world – part 1: How ‘smart cell towers’ will change our lives @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/edge-ai-in-a-5g-world-part-1-how-smart-cell-towers-will-change-our-lives
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux Mint 20 Release Date & New Features @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=167519 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2020-04-01
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: Considering Demobilization @ http://coyote.works//posts/Demob20200331/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: The Next Linux Mint Version Will Be Called Ulyana, Launch Only in 64-Bit @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/the-next-linux-mint-version-will-be-called-ulyana-launch-only-in-64-bit-529620.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Canonical announces Managed Apps to simplify enterprise cloud operations @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/canonical-announces-managed-apps-to-simplify-enterprise-cloud-operations
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Is the Switch from Windows to Linux Really That Hard? @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/is-the-switch-from-windows-to-linux-really-that-hard-529627.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: OpenStack distributions: How to choose the right one? @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/openstack-distributions
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Accelerate AI/ML workloads with Kubeflow and System Architecture @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/accelerate-ai-ml-workloads-with-kubeflow-and-system-architecture
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: FIPS 140-2: Stay compliant and secure with Canonical @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/fips-140-2-stay-compliant-and-secure-with-canonical
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Steps to maximise robotics security with Ubuntu @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/steps-to-maximise-robotics-security-with-ubuntu
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: What MacBook? This Manjaro Linux Laptop Promises the Best User Experience @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/what-macbook-this-manjaro-linux-laptop-promises-the-best-user-experience-529629.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
#ubuntu-news 2020-04-02
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Dustin Kirkland: Coordinated Launch Cycles at Apex @ http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2020/04/coordinated-launch-cycles-at-apex.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Dustin Kirkland))
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 69 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-69/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: ProtonMail Officially Announces ProtonMail Bridge for Linux @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/protonmail-officially-announces-protonmail-bridge-for-linux-529633.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Edge AI in a 5G world – part 2: Why make the cell tower smart? @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/edge-ai-in-a-5g-world-part-2-why-make-the-cell-tower-smart
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: You Can Now Buy a PinePhone Preloaded with Ubuntu Touch @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=167880 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Riddell: KDE on Instagram @ https://jriddell.org/2020/04/02/kde-on-instagram/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: First GNOME 3.36 Point Release is Out with Oodles of Fixes @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=167473 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How to Upgrade to Ubuntu 20.04 (Beta) Right Now @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=167789 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Cloudflare Launches Free VPN for Windows and Mac, Linux Version Also Coming @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/cloudflare-launches-free-vpn-for-windows-and-mac-linux-version-also-coming-529642.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Forget the iPhone: PinePhone Linux Phone Running Ubuntu Touch Announced @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/forget-the-iphone-pinephone-linux-phone-running-ubuntu-touch-announced-529643.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simos Xenitellis: Re: 30 Things to do After Installing Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (all-in-one video) @ https://blog.simos.info/re-30-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-18-04-lts-all-in-one-video/
#ubuntu-news 2020-04-03
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: The State of Robotics – March 2020 @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/the-state-of-robotics-march-2020
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: LXD 4.0 LTS stable release is now available @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/lxd-4-0-lts-stable-release-is-now-available
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 20.04 Beta is Now Available to Download @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=167616 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu MATE: Ubuntu MATE 20.04 Release Notes @ https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/ubuntu-mate-focal-fossa-release-notes/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Edge AI in a 5G world – part 4: How your business can benefit from ‘smart cell towers’ @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/edge-ai-in-a-5g-world-part-4-how-your-business-can-benefit-from-smart-cell-towers
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 20.04 Flavours Hit Beta, But What’s New? @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=168166 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kubuntu General News: Kubuntu Focal Fossa (20.04 LTS) Beta Released @ https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-focal-fossa-20-04-lts-beta-released/
#ubuntu-news 2020-04-04
<Bashing-om> sonicwind Hokay - a though about the youbube article - I can ask guiverc to have a look.
<Bashing-om> thought*
<Bashing-om> Ouch ^ wrong window :(
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Awake ? Will you see: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDHL3youjIY and see if it is suitable for inclusion in UWN's issue. I have no audio on this work station so can not make the judgement.
<guiverc> :)  that was a really good spotlight !
<guiverc> (probably not saying much, most of them are good), yeah I'd opt for inclusion; the guest would I believe be interesting to readers
<Bashing-om> guiverc: If ya can add it to Gdoc; podcast section ? - note all the work I have completed on Gdoc this day.
<guiverc> no probs...
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Good man that you are :D
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Highly Interesting, though not ubuntu specific: https://blogs.gnome.org/shell-dev/2020/04/03/this-month-in-mutter-gnome-shell-march-2020/ - can we add this to maybe the "Meeting Reports" section ?
<guiverc> that section is list only; so I'm a yep.  I see the 'bar' (requirements for inclusion) as lower for lists
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Might we consider adding a new section to the newsletter - say something like " On the development front" for items that are not imminent, but of some concern ?
<guiverc> Yep, esp. if items are listed; not needing summaries :)   I think that would attract regular readers
<Bashing-om> guiverc: A list is a great thought - I do run across so many articles that "could" be included but too far in the future or other reasons not to generally include.
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Are you free and caught up - long time no read !
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I am very sick, I am only on because I am trying to get my wifi working after installing 20.04 and it is a pain
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Regrets - pray that you get the better of this.
<Wild_Man> Thanks Bashing-om, my wife is sick to, the doctors will not even see us in the office only over the phone because if the corona virus
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: We know the doctor exclusion well here too :(
<Wild_Man> The doctors are scared
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: The whole world is scared - doctor's visit is the fear of spreading the contagion.
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How to View World Clock And Weather Info in the Ubuntu Message Tray @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=168128 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> UWN: Gdoc completed. Edits and additions done. Proof reading now would be a plus.
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simos Xenitellis: How to get LXD containers get IP from the LAN with routed network @ https://blog.simos.info/how-to-get-lxd-containers-get-ip-from-the-lan-with-routed-network/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simos Xenitellis: A network-isolated container in LXD @ https://blog.simos.info/a-network-isolated-container-in-lxd/
#ubuntu-news 2020-04-05
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 20.04 LTS (Focal Fossa) Final Beta Now Available for Download @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-20-04-lts-focal-fossa-final-beta-now-available-for-download-529652.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S13E02 – Walking under ladders @ https://ubuntupodcast.org/2020/04/05/s13e02-walking-under-ladders/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: openSUSE + LibreOffice Conference Still On, Virtual Conference Considered @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/opensuse-plus-libreoffice-conference-still-on-virtual-conference-considered-529653.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 84 – Zoom out @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e84/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 84 – Zoom out @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e84/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Chrome OS Terminal App Gains New Features, Makes Working with Linux Easier @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=168706 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> UWN: 625 up for review and final edits: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue625
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: elementary OS 5.1.3 New Features Revealed @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/elementary-os-5-1-3-new-features-revealed-529656.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Lubuntu Blog: Lubuntu 20.04 LTS Beta Released! @ https://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-20-04-lts-beta-released/
<guiverc> ack Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Addedd ^ to this issue of UWN.
<guiverc> :)  I was yet to notice Dan's post
